# [FiiO Q3/Q3 MQA] THX AAA amp technology, 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Output



## FiiO (Sep 30, 2020)

The FiiO Q3 is now available in our Aliexpress store>>

 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001525590733.html

We will send the order when we are back to work at Octorber 6th!

Get one now! 

FiiO Q3 is also on the way to our worldwide sales agents!

*Dear respected customers,*

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our Q3. Delivery of the Q3 has started from 30th, Sep. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.


September 30th:
Singapore:Eng Siang International Pte Ltd
Malaysia: Redape
Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH
HongKong: Carve Link Company
Canada: Canada distributor
India: Origin Marketing
Thailand: Holysai
Belarus: Magnit Invest
Australia: Addicted To Audio
Indonesia: Indonesian distributor
Switzerland: Portacomp AG
USA: Office direct sales inc
USA: TekFx
Turkey: Hes Audio
Hungary: KriptonIT KFT
Bulgaria: Bestline



(* The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)

In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).

By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 5th Oct.

If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.

Happy listening!

*Best regards,
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*











The reputable THX AAA Amplifier Technology is once again applied to FiiO Q series. The fully balanced THX amp module has a patented feed-forward error correction topology, plus rigorous op-amp components configuration around, it helps the Q3 with powerful output capability. Besides, under equivalent environments of power supply, the Q3 shows up guaranteed low distortion, quality bass and overall excellent sound quality and output efficiency, creating a realistic listening environment.









Utilizing AKM's new efficient AK4462 VELVET SOUND DAC, and equipped with the flagship XMOS XUF208 USB chip, the Q3 supports decoding up to 768kHz/32-bit PCM and native DSD512, with lower distortion, higher signal-to-noise ratio, excellent overall performance and greatly more refined decoding abilities.









Compared with the last generation,the Q3 comes with an extra 4.4mm balanced output. 3 mainstream headphone outputs, 4.4mm2.5mm/3.5mm/4.4mm jacks, allow you to connect all kinds of headphones. So you don't have to sacrifice compatibility with single-ended headphones while having fun with the balanced output!










The Q3 has obtained multiple certifications as a testament to its reliability and to its variety of talents: Apple certified, USB-IF USB C compatibility certified, THX Certified AAA amp, Thesycon official USB Audio driver, Hi-Res Audio certified.


----------



## Timoteew (Sep 25, 2020)

Looking forward to this as I had to return my Q5S after it developed a fault and now use a BTR5 on the go (comparison here) - the Q3 sounds promising.


----------



## Katholm

Price?


----------



## rggz (Sep 25, 2020)

Katholm said:


> Price?



There's a conference happening right now and they said it'll be 998CNY, which probably would translate to about $150USD

https://www.fiio.com/q3


----------



## iMongui

Looks like a Q1 vitaminazed  But THX AAA are big words, lets see how it works


----------



## corgifall (Sep 25, 2020)

What perfect timing. Someone at work just recently stole my q5s. Will be interested to see how this compares to my lotoo paw s1 which is just a hair more expensive. I hope we get the q3 here on the amazon US page asap!


----------



## wijnands

ok, dumb questions but.

1. ThX, what does it actually do?
2. will this have the horsepower to drive my 250ohm beyerdynamic?


----------



## corgifall

wijnands said:


> ok, dumb questions but.
> 
> 1. ThX, what does it actually do?
> 2. will this have the horsepower to drive my 250ohm beyerdynamic?


Well at least for the second question.. The fiio q5s with the THX module only outputs 15mW unbalanced at 300ohm and 60mW at 300ohm if running balanced. I don't think they would make the Q3 more powerful or even have it at the same power while they're still selling the q5s. So It would probably get your headphones to a decent level volume wise. Probably won't do any wonders on sound quality out of those headphones however.


----------



## wijnands

Given the state of tech right now I just might as well start looking at BT receivers then


----------



## XERO1

Been waiting a _*looooooong*_ time for this one. Almost *4 years* now. But now it looks like the wait is finally over!   

The original thread for the original concept of the Q3 is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-usb-dac-apt-x-bluetooth-a-new-design.827987/


----------



## DivineCurrent

I’m super excited for this! Will the Q3 be released sometime in October @FiiO ?


----------



## FiiO (Sep 27, 2020)

Utilizing AKM's new efficient AK4462 VELVET SOUND DAC, and equipped with the flagship XMOS XUF208 USB chip, the Q3 supports decoding up to 768kHz/32-bit PCM and native DSD512,  with lower distortion, higher signal-to-noise ratio, excellent overall performance and greatly more refined decoding abilities.


----------



## FiiO

DivineCurrent said:


> I’m super excited for this! Will the Q3 be released sometime in October @FiiO ?


yes,it will be released soon.

best regards


----------



## Katholm

FiiO said:


> yes,it will be released soon.
> 
> best regards


Price?


----------



## DivineCurrent

Katholm said:


> Price?


Looks like it’s first available at hifigo for $159:
https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-q3


----------



## Katholm

Does it have bluetooth? Ldac? Stated nowhere


----------



## Timoteew

Katholm said:


> Does it have bluetooth? Ldac? Stated nowhere


Dealbreaker for me if not - can't see any mention of Bluetooth unfortunately, even on the HiFiGo page.


----------



## DivineCurrent

I’m pretty sure it doesn’t have Bluetooth, it’s basically identical to the Q1 MKii, but with more inputs and power.


----------



## Katholm

So only q5 is bt then?


----------



## Timoteew

Katholm said:


> So only q5 is bt then?


Of the Q line yes I'm afraid so - can thoroughly recommend the BTR5 from Fiio though if you need bluetooth.


----------



## FiiO

Compared with the last generation,the Q3 comes with  an extra 4.4mm balanced output. 3 mainstream headphone outputs, 4.4mm2.5mm/3.5mm/4.4mm jacks, allow you to connect all kinds of headphones. So you don't have to sacrifice compatibility with single-ended headphones while having fun with the balanced output!


----------



## Strifeff7

instant buy if it have a bluetooth,
I need a btr5 on steroids,


----------



## feverfive

Looking for a newer solution for use with my Macbook, maybe it's time I jump at a Fiio offering.  Probably give my Gen 1.5 Meridian Explorer attached to a Headstage Arrow 4G to my nephew as he seems to be getting interested in audio gadgets.


----------



## Fabdube (Sep 29, 2020)

Ignore comment: Wrong thread


----------



## Katholm

No bluetooth no interest 
Who makes daps without a 2$ bt csr ldac chip? Such a waste, you couldve hit homerun fiio....


----------



## Ab10

No BT - Not interested then, Also what are source port - opt / coax / line in ?


----------



## DivineCurrent (Sep 28, 2020)

Katholm said:


> No bluetooth no interest
> Who makes daps without a 2$ bt csr ldac chip? Such a waste, you couldve hit homerun fiio....


The Q3 is not a dap, it's a small portable dac/amp really only intended for direct wired use with a phone or a laptop in my situation, just like the Q1 was. The BTR5 is still probably the best option if you need bluetooth. (or the Q5s if you need more power). Or actually, the ES100 is a very popular option around $100: https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES100-24bit-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-Unbalanced/dp/B078H4YD2L


----------



## corgifall

I think with the release of the BTR5 the q1 and q3 are in a weird spot price wise. I think the q3 will compete well with the IFI hip dac but for those who need bluetooth will either stick with the BTR5 or wait it out for a q5 replacement. I still enjoy a wired connector and think the q3 and lotoo paw s1 are still good options if you don't mind being wired into your source device. If you need/want 4.4mm pentaconn then for the moment there are no bluetooth options I'm aware of under $300.


----------



## feverfive

Heh, maybe I shouldn't have just assumed that this woukd accept USB input so I can use as a DAC from my Macbook.  I don't really "need" anything like this (I'm happy to just use my old Meridian Explorer > Headstage Arrow 4G setup), but just jones'ing for a new gadget more than anything else, hahahaha.


----------



## corgifall

feverfive said:


> Heh, maybe I shouldn't have just assumed that this woukd accept USB input so I can use as a DAC from my Macbook.  I don't really "need" anything like this (I'm happy to just use my old Meridian Explorer > Headstage Arrow 4G setup), but just jones'ing for a new gadget more than anything else, hahahaha.


The itch for new gear is very real haha


----------



## Ab10 (Sep 28, 2020)

If the hifigo picture is the indication of the real picture - Then as far as I see there is no optical / coax port either only input USB IN as well as Line Out (not sure the Line In implemented) and of course Bluetooth is nowhere.

This is not the original concept of Fiio Q3 this is just Fiio Q1 Mark III with 4.4 balanced and THX Certification.

The original Fiio Q3 project got canceled for sure, maybe due to this Pandemic and rename started like Xiaomi always did in their smartphone line.


----------



## FiiO

The Q3 has obtained multiple certifications as a testament to its reliability and to its variety of talents: Apple certified, USB-IF USB C compatibility certified, THX Certified AAA amp, Thesycon official USB Audio driver, Hi-Res Audio certified.


----------



## FiiO

The FiiO Q3 is now available in our Aliexpress store>>

 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001525590733.html

We will send the order when we are back to work at Octorber 6th!

Get one now!


----------



## FiiO

Ab10 said:


> If the hifigo picture is the indication of the real picture - Then as far as I see there is no optical / coax port either only input USB IN as well as Line Out (not sure the Line In implemented) and of course Bluetooth is nowhere.
> 
> This is not the original concept of Fiio Q3 this is just Fiio Q1 Mark III with 4.4 balanced and THX Certification.
> 
> The original Fiio Q3 project got canceled for sure, maybe due to this Pandemic and rename started like Xiaomi always did in their smartphone line.


Dear user,

The Q3 support line in input but not line out output. 

①UAC mode (USB DAC): USB input, 2.5/3.5/4.4 output: It supports PO and BAL output, among which BAL is prior. (When PO and BAL port are inserted at the same time, PO has no output and BAL has output). When 2 BAL or all the 3 ports (PO and 2 BAL) are inserted, there will be no sound.
②AUX mode (pure headphone amplifier): 3.5 LO input, 2.5/4.4 BAL output: Only supports BAL2.5 or BAL4.4 output. If both BAL ports are inserted, there will be no sound. 

Best regards


----------



## sensenonno

Can the usb dac work with Nintendo Switch?


----------



## feverfive

Am I going senile?  I don't see power output numbers anywhere?

Also, and I'm embarrassed to ask:  this is battery powered, right?  What is the estimated/rated battery efficiency?  I'm just at a loss as to what this device actually is, LMAO.  The AE listing was worthless in this regard when I looked last night.


----------



## DivineCurrent

feverfive said:


> Am I going senile?  I don't see power output numbers anywhere?
> 
> Also, and I'm embarrassed to ask:  this is battery powered, right?  What is the estimated/rated battery efficiency?  I'm just at a loss as to what this device actually is, LMAO.  The AE listing was worthless in this regard when I looked last night.


I saw this on the hifiguides forum, someone translated the specs page for the Q3:




Everything is still in Chinese right now, as it just launched and there is very little information in English. I don’t know about the battery life.


----------



## XERO1

https://www.fiio.com/q3


----------



## lalawilson168

I guess the main competitor here of the q3 will be the hip dac. i wonder how those two would compare. on the surface, hip dac has slightly higher output power ? and MQA support. whereas the fiio has the new akm chip and thx aaa amp tech....


----------



## feverfive

Thanks guys for posting specs above.  yeah, this device doesn't have the output power I was hoping for.  Oh well.  Nice form factor, IMO.  But not for me.


----------



## lalawilson168

feverfive said:


> Thanks guys for posting specs above.  yeah, this device doesn't have the output power I was hoping for.  Oh well.  Nice form factor, IMO.  But not for me.



Yea im probably on the same boat. as i will be looking for something to drive full size headphones which i dont think this is sufficient


----------



## FiiO




----------



## gto88

looks very good, right in time while I am looking for a portable dac/amp, and have iFi hip dac in my listl.
Now this one is on top with THX amp.
But, can you elaborate how the THX modules are implemented?


----------



## gto88

never mind, I see the circuit in the ad picture.


----------



## Fawzay (Sep 29, 2020)

i think ill stick with my Ifi Hip Dac enough to power the HifiMan Deva and Beyerdynamic 990 250OHM


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO Q3 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents! *








*Dear respected customers,*

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our Q3. Delivery of the Q3 has started from 30th, Sep. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.


September 30th:
Singapore:Eng Siang International Pte Ltd 
Malaysia: Redape
Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH
HongKong: Carve Link Company
Canada: Canada distributor
India: Origin Marketing
Thailand: Holysai
Belarus: Magnit Invest
Australia: Addicted To Audio
Indonesia: Indonesian distributor
Switzerland: Portacomp AG
USA: Office direct sales inc
USA: TekFx
Turkey: Hes Audio
Hungary: KriptonIT KFT
Bulgaria: Bestline



(* The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)

In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).

By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 5th Oct.

If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.

Happy listening!

*Best regards,
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## bcaulf17

Seems like a neat little device. I’ve been using a Q1 MK II for 2 years and this looks like a nice upgrade, especially in terms of power. Looking forward to hearing more impressions!


----------



## ipaddy

corgifall said:


> Well at least for the second question.. The fiio q5s with the THX module only outputs 15mW unbalanced at 300ohm and 60mW at 300ohm if running balanced. I don't think they would make the Q3 more powerful or even have it at the same power while they're still selling the q5s. So It would probably get your headphones to a decent level volume wise. Probably won't do any wonders on sound quality out of those headphones however.



Also, for middle and TOTL players, I've read that even the Q5s is not at a quality level commensurate with the player. So therefore I doubt this one would be.


----------



## Psychoacoustics (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi FiiO,

Currently, I have exactly the same set as in this picture.






It's FiiO M7 with Q1ii and leather case.
I would like to know if I got the Q3, can I just simply replace my Q1ii with the new Q3 on this exact same setting?


----------



## Fawzay

Best you guys wait on the Topping pure Balanced amp which is now said to be in development, Topping never disappoint me and im sure still rock with my NX4DSD


----------



## jeejack

I just ordered it


----------



## SciOC

I was pretty excited about this as a gateway THX amp.

Then I saw the outpur power ratings.  Hard pass.

Those would be just "acceptable" in a full fledged DAP at this price.  

Competitors will and should eat this up (ie. The post above).


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nobody mentioned monoprice thx portable. It is more expensive and has eq, but Fiio has 4.4mm.


----------



## DivineCurrent (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm probably going to get both the iFi Hip Dac and the FiiO Q3 to compare, and I'll keep the one I like better. The one big advantage the Q3 (and Q1 Mkii and Q5s) have is the ADC volume control, which ensures no channel imbalance while adjusting volume. I have not seen that feature in any other portable Dac/amp, at least that I am aware of. Channel balance is a big deal when listening at low volume levels especially with IEMs, which I occasionally do. But the iFi Hip Dac probably has a truck ton more power than both the Q1 and Q3, and I wonder if I actually need that much power to drive my headphones.



Ynot1 said:


> Nobody mentioned monoprice thx portable. It is more expensive and has eq, but Fiio has 4.4mm.


I was considering the Monoprice THX portable, but there are many complaints of it having a high noise floor that doesn't work well with IEMs. I suppose it doesn't matter with full size headphones, but ideally I would like the cleanest sound possible.


----------



## Ynot1

I'm not suppose to say things about things I don't own. So I won't say rather or not Q3 will be brighter than the Hip and the Hip will be more dynamic and bass rich.


----------



## jltimp

Anyone have any experience using a USB C male to female Micro USB adapter? Interested in this to pair with my Sony NW-A45 as a more portable solution than my DX220 Max. Can't seem to find a USB C to WM Port cable anywhere.


----------



## KaiFi

Very interested in this. Might be the perfect thing for my Mac (still looking for a fully portable amp). Also considering the Hip DAC, though.


----------



## Ynot1

I would like to see a shootout review by someone who owns Tr-amp, Hip Dac, Chord MoJo, Topping Nx4, Q1 mkii and Q3. 
I think everyone will have their favorite. But I think they would want to know if the cost will be worth the quality and pleasure gained by changing out their audio setup and routine. Change is always effort demanding. One thing Q3 brings to the table is you don't have to use adapters, unless you only have XLRs, which is higly unlikely.


----------



## businesstron

Would this be something I can stack with my FIIO M11 and would this also be an upgrade from the A5?


----------



## gto88

Q3 has all popular phone out, new akm DAC and THX amp, if it had 100mW more max power output, it would have been no brainer pick to me.


----------



## corgifall

If I can get a hip-dac in then I can compare that with the q1 mk2 and q3.


----------



## MRSallee

jltimp said:


> Anyone have any experience using a USB C male to female Micro USB adapter? Interested in this to pair with my Sony NW-A45 as a more portable solution than my DX220 Max. Can't seem to find a USB C to WM Port cable anywhere.


xDuoo has one, pricey though.

https://www.xduoo.net/product/sony-wmport-to-type-c-audio-cable/


----------



## Siddhant

corgifall said:


> If I can get a hip-dac in then I can compare that with the q1 mk2 and q3.


Hope this comparison helps.

I have both the Fiio Q1 Mark II and ifi HipDac, Ifi hip dac has way more power but this becomes an issue if you have IEMs. Even on low gain High sensitivity IEMs(CA Polaris in this case) get very loud and due to not so great channel balance at low volumes, it becomes a problem du to poor volume control at the low volume levels. Another quality of life issue which is present in ifi Hip Dac is that USB in doesn't charge the device and act as input at the same time where as fiio q1 Mk2(i guess now q3 also) has this option. I like the sound of ifi a lot especially how xBass is implemented but for me there is one major issue, ifi introduces a decent bit of sibilance which is not so pronounced in the fiio unit, so it doesn't match well with lyric heavy music or videos so I switch between fiio q1 mk2 and ifi hip dac based on what I am listening to. The Headphones I used on these dacs are the Hifiman Sundara.


----------



## gto88

Siddhant said:


> Hope this comparison helps.
> 
> I have both the Fiio Q1 Mark II and ifi HipDac, Ifi hip dac has way more power but this becomes an issue if you have IEMs. Even on low gain High sensitivity IEMs(CA Polaris in this case) get very loud and due to not so great channel balance at low volumes, it becomes a problem du to poor volume control at the low volume levels. Another quality of life issue which is present in ifi Hip Dac is that USB in doesn't charge the device and act as input at the same time where as fiio q1 Mk2(i guess now q3 also) has this option. I like the sound of ifi a lot especially how xBass is implemented but for me there is one major issue, ifi introduces a decent bit of sibilance which is not so pronounced in the fiio unit, so it doesn't match well with lyric heavy music or videos so I switch between fiio q1 mk2 and ifi hip dac based on what I am listening to. The Headphones I used on these dacs are the Hifiman Sundara.


from the spec.  Sundara should be a bit difficulty to drive.  So you think both amp can drive it fine?


----------



## Siddhant

gto88 said:


> from the spec.  Sundara should be a bit difficulty to drive.  So you think both amp can drive it fine?


Both dac/amps can drive it fine. just Loudnes wise it work well at about 60% volume(3 O'clock on the dial) high gain  on the fiio q1 and 40%(12 O' clock dial) low gain on ifi Hip Dac. I listen around 70db and 80db  loudness at max . Detail in music is still present. Bass has the amazing detail but doesn't have the thump but both q1 bass bost and xbass(I prefer ) make up for it.
I have dug around a bit and read that more powerful amps can make the Sundara more  revealing(It already pretty reveling and has a good sound stage even at q1 and Hip Dac lvl of power) but the power requirement for that is basically $200+ amps JDS labs Element 2/thx aaa 789 or above class of amplifier  IMO at that point the price bracket is completely different


----------



## kornel221

Very tempting ,I wonder how would it compare to chord mojo


----------



## mohsin9221

Why you guyz are ignoring 300ohm market with this power output, i was so excited for this new product but alas


----------



## Siddhant

mohsin9221 said:


> Why you guyz are ignoring 300ohm market with this power output, i was so excited for this new product but alas


Check the q1 mk2 reviews with HD 6xx, which if I am not wrong are 300ohms. It can drive it at listenable volumes unless it's really inefficient. so i think the q3 should also work fine


----------



## jeejack

He just arrived. Tonight when I get home I play with him


----------



## FiiO

Psychoacoustics said:


> Hi FiiO,
> 
> Currently, I have exactly the same set as in this picture.
> 
> ...


Dear user,

The length of the Q3 is a little bit longer than the Q1MKII.

Best regards


----------



## revand

FiiO said:


> Utilizing AKM's new efficient AK4462 VELVET SOUND DAC, and equipped with the flagship XMOS XUF208 USB chip, the Q3 supports decoding up to 768kHz/32-bit PCM and native DSD512,  with lower distortion, higher signal-to-noise ratio, excellent overall performance and greatly more refined decoding abilities.



According to your opinion where is this DAC on the AKM's palette?
Somewhere between 4493 and 4497?


----------



## jeejack

I like Q3 . Clean and nice sound . Same level as BTR5 but with more power. If you have BTR5 and only listen to IEM's there is no need for Q3. I don't have any planar iem's


----------



## Fabdube

I see you have sonata hd pro, how is it compared?


----------



## jeejack

Fabdube said:


> I see you have sonata hd pro, how is it compared?


I like more Q3. It's have a warmer smooth timbre


----------



## kgs51

How do you stack the Q3 with the FiiO m11. Do you use any type of band.


----------



## feverfive

Maybe I missed it, but I can't recall ever having seen a pic of the back panel of this device.  Is it simply a USB C input back there?


----------



## jeejack

Stack with fiio m9


----------



## kadinh

I too am interested in the Q3 vs Hip-Dac.


----------



## FatihEnes

jeejack said:


> Stack with fiio m9



is the M9 way better, compared to the q3?
I own the M9, but thinking of getting the q3, to replace the M9 and use my iPhone.


----------



## jeejack

FatihEnes said:


> is the M9 way better, compared to the q3?
> I own the M9, but thinking of getting the q3, to replace the M9 and use my iPhone.


I prefer Q3 more, but there is not much difference between them. Overall it is a good purchase


----------



## PhonoPhi

What is Q3 output impedance from balanced?

Also the specs read "16 to 300 Ohm" - will it not handle a recent crop of low impedance IEMs  - 11 Ohm, 9.5 Ohm?

A more general question then: how best to handle those low impedance IEMs?


----------



## jeejack

With Fiio M3K


----------



## keithmarsh

Really pleased to report that I get no hiss or background noise with my CA Solaris. Even on high gain balanced! Currently enjoying my LCD-2Cs through the Q3. Sounds great!


----------



## bcaulf17

keithmarsh said:


> Really pleased to report that I get no hiss or background noise with my CA Solaris. Even on high gain balanced! Currently enjoying my LCD-2Cs through the Q3. Sounds great!


Good to know it has the power to handle the LCD-2C.

I’m kind of interested in the Q3 but wonder how it compares to the Q1 MK II, waiting for some more side-by-side comparisons.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> What is Q3 output impedance from balanced?
> 
> Also the specs read "16 to 300 Ohm" - will it not handle a recent crop of low impedance IEMs  - 11 Ohm, 9.5 Ohm?
> 
> A more general question then: how best to handle those low impedance IEMs?






Very high.


----------



## pjones5

Here's my review of the Q3 that should hit Amazon soon! A bit long, but hopefully its helpful for anyone looking to purchase. 

I ordered the FiiO Q3 only a couple days after its release on AliExpress. Been playing with it for a couple of hours and these are my first impressions. As always, if something changes in my opinion, I'll update right away.

Let's start with the easy. I am in love with the form factor and build quality of the FiiO Q3. It fits nicely in the hand (not that you'd be holding it very often). The metal is nice. The volume knob turns smoothly. The brass finishes give it a little pop. Everything about this dac/amp feels premium. For $150, I'm very pleased with that.

Usage... The FiiO Q3 will not be used for what I was hoping I could use it for. I've got an iPhone 11 Pro which means lightning connector, limited storage, limited bit rate transfer, and AAC codec. I also own the FiiO Q5s and the BTR5. The Q5s is usually overkill for my IEMs - I'm not a particular fan of how it handles them (though it does a great job for my easier to drive headphones). The BTR5 is amazing and I use it for everything IEM related - especially in the gym because of its small form factor and handy little plastic clip case. Problem is, it relies solely on the AAC bluetooth codec to communicate with the iPhone and to connect it via USB to the iPhone you've got to use a lightning camera adapter and a type-C USB cable - its just not worth it. My thinking was, then, that the FiiO Q3 would satisfy a niche for my listening. I'll get the higher quality and that THX amp without sacrificing on portability. Not quite. There is an apparent problem when connecting to my iPhone - I don't know the exact verbiage; but it definitely sounds like some sort of interference. Its painfully obvious during track transitions, but even in quieter moments of a song. Used the included lightning to type-C cable - not good. Used a lightning camera adapter with a standard USB A to C cable - improved, but still moderately noticeable. Maybe its an issue with my phone, but I doubt it because I don't have that issue with the Q5s. So, the Q3 is not going to work for that. But! I still really like it.

The Q3 won't work as a portable solution to be paired with my iPhone, but it does a wonderful job as a USB DAC/amp for my computer. I've got the FX Audio DAC-X6 desk DAC/amp for my full sized headphones (not reviewing that, but if you want a DAC/amp and don't want to pay $$$ get that), but its just too much for my IEMs (understandably so). Again, I could use the Q5s, but I'm not a fan of how it makes my IEMs sound. In walks the Q3 which is exactly what I want when I use IEMs at my computer. Moreover, if I need a portable DAC/amp to use with IEMs on my laptop - this is perfect. AND FiiO finally got it right by putting the cable on the opposite side of the headphone jacks - I thought that was one of the stupidest design flaws of the Q5s.

I'm not going to go super in-depth on the sound signature of the Q3 because it varies so heavily with personal listening tastes and type of headphones/IEMs used. I will say this - this is definitely a DAC/amp to be used with IEMs. Even my easy to drive headphones like my AKG K553s and Sony MDR-1AM2s didn't sound good on it. The Q3 had not problem driving them to listenable levels, but they just lacked a certain fullness and umpht that the DAC-X6 and Q5s delivers on. So, if you're looking at this for full sized headphones, I'd probably recommend not - maybe check out XDuoo's XD-05 (plus or basic) for that. IEMs though. I love this device. I've primarily just listened with my KZ ZAX and IkkO OH-10s and I love the sound signature. It's detailed, its clean, it has fullness and warmth to it - I just love listening with the Q3.

Both the gain and bass boost are gentle in their boost. I can bump the gain to high and there's a slight increase in volume. Turning the bass boost on is actually quite nice. Normally, I stay clear of any bass boost on devices like this because it just murders the sound signature. But this bass boost is different - it doesn't muddle into the mids and highs. The ability to turn on/off charging is also a really nice touch for when you want to go portable but don't want it draining the battery of your device.

Should you get the new Q3? It depends. If you're looking for a way to drive full-sized headphones portably - probably not; get the XDuoo XD-05 Basic (which is $140 right now with an optional bluetooth attachment that retails for $58). If you're looking at the Q3 to pair with your iPhone for portable HiFi listening - again, can't recommend it; I'd say get the BTR5 ($110). Even with the AAC bluetooth codec, you get a phenomenal listening experience from the BTR5. If you're looking at the Q3 to pair with an Android based phone - I still probably would have a hard time recommending it. I don't have an android to try it with. With most new android based phones you get the LDAC codec which is such a great form of bluetooth that I'd still go BTR5. If you want something to connect to your computer for permanent use, in an office setting, using a laptop at a coffee shop, whatever (and you're using IEMs), the Q3 is the device you want. The BTR5 does have a USB DAC-amp option, but the Q3 does a better job of it.

All in all, the Q3 is a great device. Its not perfect. Its not going to be my all around go-to because it is limited in its use. Basically, its perfect for running IEMs on a computer/laptop (maybe even an iPad). I do enjoy the sound signature a lot - honestly, more than the BTR5 (which I didn't think was possible). Had FiiO put bluetooth into this - this would have been my go-to IEM device, no question. Unfortunately  - they didn't, so opportunity missed. Either way, I recommend the Q3 (provided it satisfies that niche you're looking for) because it is a great device.


----------



## caballerolance (Oct 12, 2020)

@pjones5 What about 2.5, 4.4 when used with balanced cables for easy to drive headphones?


----------



## pjones5

caballerolance said:


> @pjones5 What about 2.5, 4.4 when used with balanced cables for easy to drive headphones?





pjones5 said:


> Here's my review of the Q3 that should hit Amazon soon! A bit long, but hopefully its helpful for anyone looking to purchase.
> 
> I ordered the FiiO Q3 only a couple days after its release on AliExpress. Been playing with it for a couple of hours and these are my first impressions. As always, if something changes in my opinion, I'll update right away.
> 
> ...




Quick update... the Apple branded CCK lightning camera adapter with the included type-C cable does the trick for running with an iPhone. No noticeable interference with that.


----------



## Ynot1

There is a fabric that blocks RF, so I wonder when Fiio will make a case lined with the fabric for the Q3.


----------



## pjones5 (Oct 12, 2020)

caballerolance said:


> @pjones5 What about 2.5, 4.4 when used with balanced cables for easy to drive headphones?



I ran the MDR-1AM2s with Sony's 4.4mm balanced cable and I wasn't a fan.

I would recommend the Q3, but I would not _expect _it to drive all full-sized headphones well. BUT, it might...
Here's the list of headphones I've got and have been playing around with:
MDR-7506
MDR-1AM2
AKG K553 MII
HD6XX
HE4XX

and I listen to just about everything with the exception of hard rock and heavy metal. With the Q3, there are some combinations of headphones/songs that I really truly like. For instance, I listened to Rodrigo y Gabriella (a lively, fast-paced, rhythmic Spanish guitar duo) on my 7506s and it sounded amazing - probably my favorite yet. But then I take the 7506s and I listen to The Cranberries and I go "Yikes, don't like that". So, when it comes to full-sized headphones, I either really really like what the Q3 is doing or I really hate it. Which, in a way, is sort of fun because it opens the door for a new exploration of different tastes/combos, right?

Now, again, this isn't the case for my IEMs. I'm using my iKKO OH-1s, KZ ZAX, KBear Diamonds and I've been a fan of 98% of what I've listened to. I believe my KZ ZAXs are the most sensitive IEMs I own; there is a bit of a hiss, but it's not overwhelmingly present. The OH-1s, less so. KBear Diamonds - I've got to really strain to hear it. I have to try my ZSXs and AKG N40s. Take note though, all of my IEMs are on the mid-range level so if you're looking for comments for IEMs that are way up there in price, I'm not your guy.

Right now, my biggest complaints with the Q3 is 1) This is a big one, no bluetooth. I'll get by without it and I think most people will, but FiiO missed an opportunity. If the Q3 had bluetooth, it probably would have dethroned the BTR5 as my go to IEM device. 2) The included lightning to USB-C cable is cheap. I don't know where the rule book is, but someone needs to look and see why FiiO can't do a cable with a lightning connector that has a 90 degree elbow. FiiO's upgrade cable for the Q5s that does micro-USB to type-C would have been the ideal in this situation. It's got 90 degree elbows, aluminum housing, its short and it sort of folds over on itself when you stack the devices. When you stick it in your pocket, you can forget about it. Not with the included lightning to type-C though. I'm definitely nervous that I will snag this cord in my pocket and snap the lightning connector (because if there was ever a connector that would snap, it would be the lightning). Given the Q3s design as well you're forced to either put the Q3 in headphone jack first or power adapter first. I like this design alot, so I'm not harking on that, but I'm not going to put my 3.5mm jack in first and the included lightning cable definitely isn't going in first - so what can I do with that? And, as I mentioned, it does weird things to the sound (maybe I got a bum cord). So, if you're going to run it with an iPhone (and this only applies to iPhone users), I recommend just ditching that cable, getting a lightning camera adapter (preferably made by Apple or a brand you know works well), and a short USB-C cable. It won't fit in your pocket perfectly, but you hit a point where there's so much cord that you can actually loop it and create a sort of bumper so it'll just work all around better than what FiiO has provided.


----------



## pjones5 (Oct 12, 2020)

pjones5 said:


> I ran the MDR-1AM2s with Sony's 4.4mm balanced cable and I wasn't a fan.
> 
> I would recommend the Q3, but I would not _expect _it to drive all full-sized headphones well. BUT, it might...
> Here's the list of headphones I've got and have been playing around with:
> ...




Continuing to mess with... I've got an exceptionally thin case on my iPhone (made for mounting into gimbals). Anytime the Q3 is up against the phone, there is interference. So I may have to walk back my previous statement in that it's probably not as much the cable as it is the length. Can the Q3 even go into a pocket then with another device (at least, an iPhone). I have no idea - maybe if you slap a thicker case on the phone so that it minimizes the interference. I will say, however, that once music is actually playing - you don't hear anything. It's only if nothing is playing do you hear the hiss and stutter and random sounds of interference.

Update - its a partial combo of both the cable and casing of the Q3. I'd say there isn't any level of protection against EM/RF interference. This appears to be an issue with the Q1M2 as well. Not sure if its an issue reserved for iPhone users (among many who try to reconcile Apple with the audiophile hobby) or something that plagues all wifi/bluetooth/cellular devices. Kind of silly to think that FiiO probably didn't include bluetooth in the Q3 to reduce interference, but then didn't do anything to shield the casing!


----------



## FiiO

revand said:


> According to your opinion where is this DAC on the AKM's palette?
> Somewhere between 4493 and 4497?


No,it is different series of the AKM,Q3 is AK4462.


----------



## keithmarsh

pjones5 said:


> Continuing to mess with... I've got an exceptionally thin case on my iPhone (made for mounting into gimbals). Anytime the Q3 is up against the phone, there is interference. So I may have to walk back my previous statement in that it's probably not as much the cable as it is the length. Can the Q3 even go into a pocket then with another device (at least, an iPhone). I have no idea - maybe if you slap a thicker case on the phone so that it minimizes the interference. I will say, however, that once music is actually playing - you don't hear anything. It's only if nothing is playing do you hear the hiss and stutter and random sounds of interference.
> 
> Update - its a partial combo of both the cable and casing of the Q3. I'd say there isn't any level of protection against EM/RF interference. This appears to be an issue with the Q1M2 as well. Not sure if its an issue reserved for iPhone users (among many who try to reconcile Apple with the audiophile hobby) or something that plagues all wifi/bluetooth/cellular devices. Kind of silly to think that FiiO probably didn't include bluetooth in the Q3 to reduce interference, but then didn't do anything to shield the casing!



I haven’t had any interference with my iPhone whatsoever. And I’m using the supplied cable.

which side of the Q3 have you had against your phone? Also I wonder if it happens with a particular iPhone model Due to placement of internal parts. I’m on iPhone 11 Pro Max.


----------



## pjones5

keithmarsh said:


> I haven’t had any interference with my iPhone whatsoever. And I’m using the supplied cable.
> 
> which side of the Q3 have you had against your phone? Also I wonder if it happens with a particular iPhone model Due to placement of internal parts. I’m on iPhone 11 Pro Max.



That's interesting. I'm on the iPhone 11 Pro Max as well and there is definitely interference for me. Do you have a case on your phone? I switched to a slightly thicker case and it helped somewhat. I think if I put an Otterbox or something with thick silicone, the problem would go away.


----------



## keithmarsh

pjones5 said:


> That's interesting. I'm on the iPhone 11 Pro Max as well and there is definitely interference for me. Do you have a case on your phone? I switched to a slightly thicker case and it helped somewhat. I think if I put an Otterbox or something with thick silicone, the problem would go away.


I have an apple leather case. I’ve tried it with no case and nothing between the 2 devices and I don’t get a hint of interference. I wonder if you might have a defective unit?


----------



## FiiO

pjones5 said:


> That's interesting. I'm on the iPhone 11 Pro Max as well and there is definitely interference for me. Do you have a case on your phone? I switched to a slightly thicker case and it helped somewhat. I think if I put an Otterbox or something with thick silicone, the problem would go away.


Dear user,

Does the issue still remain when you keep the other side of the Q3 close to the  iPhone instead? The interference may be different when using with different mobile phone.

Best regards


----------



## keithmarsh

@FiiO the website for the Q3 states that it supports ‘lightning charging’ however it doesn’t seem to charge off and iPhone 11 Pro Max (with the charge switch set to ‘on’). Can you clarify what the expected behaviour is supposed to be?

Thanks


----------



## cleg

My video about Q3


----------



## pjones5 (Oct 14, 2020)

keithmarsh said:


> I have an apple leather case. I’ve tried it with no case and nothing between the 2 devices and I don’t get a hint of interference. I wonder if you might have a defective unit?



I suppose its possible.
Curiously, the issue is subsiding/becoming less noticeable. Don't know what that's all about...

In any case, I'm a big fan of the sound signature. If it had bluetooth, it would have surely dethroned my BTR5!


----------



## Strifeff7

pjones5 said:


> I suppose its possible.
> Curiously, the issue is subsiding/becoming less noticeable. Don't know what that's all about...
> 
> In any case, I'm a big fan of the sound signature. If it had bluetooth, it would have surely dethroned my BTR5!


comparison please, with btr5 via usb and bluetooth,
thank you,


----------



## pjones5

Strifeff7 said:


> comparison please, with btr5 via usb and bluetooth,
> thank you,



IMHO, I do like the sound signature of the FiiO Q3 better than the BTR5, but only by a little bit. Describing the differences with loads of technical verbage is not my expertise, but I'll certainly try! 

I'm using my KZ ZAX IEMs and just switching back and forth between the Q3 and BTR5 while listening to Nick Mulvey's "First Mind" (both the song and album). One of the first things I noticed is that the FiiO Q3 does feel a bit more open than the BTR5. If I were to try and paint the picture well... With the BTR5 and KZ ZAX combo, its like you've got two monitors 6ft apart and you're sitting 4ft back. You've got some soundstage, instrument separation, imaging - all that good stuff, but it is a more intimate setting. I mean, essentially it'd be like having a monitor on either end of my desk and me leaning back in my chair. With the Q3, however, its like having slightly larger/better monitors 10ft apart and sitting back 7ft. Not a huge difference, right? But, there is some additional stage afforded there without comprising on the detail or fullness of the track. To be clear, I did not run the Q3 on a pair on monitors - just the ZAX, I'm just trying to describe the sensation you get. 

The sound signature of the Q3 sounds more natural to my ears than the BTR5. The BTR5 has got an ever so slight forward to the mids (which I don't mind because I'm normally into that), but the Q3 takes a more balanced approach. The bass boost for the Q3 is very natural as well, it adds more warmth and sub-bass without creating a bloated bubble on the low end that screws with the mids. I can't say the same for the BTR5. 

All in all, the sound signature between the two is very close. Even though I like the Q3s sound more, the BTR5 is still more versatile and portable because of its size and bluetooth capability. The Q3 is portable in the sense that I can walk around the house or office with it, but if I'm commuting or out walking around or at the gym - I'm still going to use the BTR5. 

AAC Bluetooth sound signature (I have an iPhone so no LDAC for me) is essentially the same with less detail and muddier bass (not muddy bass, but muddier bass compared to the BTR5 when its in USB-DAC mode). So, if you're looking at AAC BTR5 versus USB Q3, there's barely a competition when it comes to sound; Q3 has just got the foot up. 

Again, that's just my opinion after having listened back and forth for a couple days now. It is subject to change! I'd love to hear anyone else's thoughts and if they think this is accurate.


----------



## pjones5

cleg said:


> My video about Q3




I like some of the points you've made here. I think the Q3 is pretty balanced. It's not going to add a lot of coloration, so the sound signature is heavily dependent on which IEMs you're using. I prefer that.


----------



## BubisUK

So sad that Q3 does not have a Bluetooth. But on the other hand my wallet is happy 😃 I love my Btr5 for ease of use and the sound quality, as I connect it to Tempotec V1 via Bluetooth and can keep it in a pocket and only need to get out V1, which is tiny, to change tracks.


----------



## keithmarsh

keithmarsh said:


> @FiiO the website for the Q3 states that it supports ‘lightning charging’ however it doesn’t seem to charge off and iPhone 11 Pro Max (with the charge switch set to ‘on’). Can you clarify what the expected behaviour is supposed to be?
> 
> Thanks



@FiiO it will be great to get a response to this question. Thanks


----------



## pjones5

keithmarsh said:


> @FiiO it will be great to get a response to this question. Thanks



It doesn't appear to charge for me with the included cable, but it will with a lightning camera adapter.


----------



## corgifall

I have a Q3 on the way for review. I'll have a comparison of the Q3, Q1 mk2, lotoo paw s1 and maybe a IFI hip dac.


----------



## jmwant

corgifall said:


> I have a Q3 on the way for review. I'll have a comparison of the Q3, Q1 mk2, lotoo paw s1 and maybe a IFI hip dac.


This was exactly what I was looking for! Let us know!


----------



## Strifeff7

Comparison with NX4DSD if possible,
thank you,


----------



## keithmarsh

pjones5 said:


> It doesn't appear to charge for me with the included cable, but it will with a lightning camera adapter.


I’m pretty confused with the Q3.

It has the ‘Made for iPhone’ badge on the box but devices with this badge should not require an OTG cable or the CCK to work.

The Q3 doesn’t work with and Apple USB-C to lightning cable or any other standard cable. It only works with either a CCK or the supplied cable (which must have a special chip in it) but the supplied cable doesn’t charge from iPhone like a CCK will. 

This doesn’t seem to follow the Apple requirements for a MFI device so I wonder if this is actually officially MFI?

Also, the supplied lightning cable is pretty flimsy so once this breaks I’m concerned about not being able to get a replacement.


----------



## keithmarsh (Oct 16, 2020)

According to Apple the Q3 isn't certified! 😮

I'm pretty sure this database is kept pretty up to date, but hopefully there's just a delay in showing the Q3 🤔


----------



## pjones5

keithmarsh said:


> I’m pretty confused with the Q3.
> 
> It has the ‘Made for iPhone’ badge on the box but devices with this badge should not require an OTG cable or the CCK to work.
> 
> ...



It is a huge pain in the butt figuring this stuff out. I ran into this issue originally when the lightning to micro USB cable to my FiiO Q5s broke. I believe the FiiO specific cable drops the 5th pin in the micro USB which is primarily responsible for charging (if I remember correctly...) which is why you either have to use FiiO proprietary cable (which is nearly impossible to find for a reasonable price or receive within a month) or do the classic trick of utilizing a camera adapter. So, I don't think it necessarily has to do with a chip in the cable, but how its wired. I think one of the things that Apple looks at for its MFi certification is the power draw. I can take the lightning to USB-C cable included with the Q3 and use it for my BTR5 and it won't work UNLESS I turn off charging for the BTR5. If I try to leave charging on, my iPhone will give me a notification that says "this accessory requires too much power". For some reason though, when I use the CCK camera adapter - that doesn't happen. I suspect that the camera adapter has some sort of power limiter so that it charges so slow that it's almost negligible. When I turn the charge button on for my Q3 (with the CCK adapter), it'll blink like its charging but I figure its probably only charging about as fast as its discharging so at best its staying the same or experiencing a net loss and rapidly draining my iPhone battery. When its all said and done, its just best to make sure the Q3 is fully charged via standard USB before using with an iPhone. Its very fickle and I don't have any of these issues with my iPad Pro. 

It would be nice if these cables were more readily available. I hate the bulkiness of having the camera adapter with the Q3 - it'd be wonderful if I could track down a USB-C to lightning OTG cable that resembles Apple's standard C to lightning. It's long, sure, but it doesn't break the bank if it breaks; plus, it coils nicely.


----------



## pjones5

I've been continuing to play around with the interference issue on the Q3 when paired with my iPhone 11 Pro Max. It has me thoroughly perplexed because sometimes its a huge issue and other time its nonexistent... It doesn't matter what side of the Q3 is against my phone, its about the same either way. Obviously, it does matter what side of the iPhone though. The glass screen doesn't have as much (or any) shielding so putting the Q3 against the glass severely messes my audio up. It does appear that my more sensitive IEMs are much more prone to picking up the interference - it colors the mix at a much higher level than if I'm using over-ears. I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts as to what might be going on? The inconsistency of the interference has me perplexed.


----------



## pjones5

Found this USB-C to lightning cable made by Audirect that should (hopefully) work with the FiiO Q3. 
https://www.hilidac.com/product-page/copy-of-lightning-to-usb-c-otg-cable


----------



## caballerolance (Oct 17, 2020)

Short review =

i did not find anything special using the 3.5mm output  but the sound through 4.4mm was great to me. I loved it considering it was only $150.  There is a significative difference in quality between 3.5 and 4.4 to my ears.

I also have the dragon fly red. I think dragon fly red is a little better for human voices than fiio Q3 through 3.5mm. However through 4.4 fiio q3 is the clear winner.

After this experience, i will be waiting for fiio to launch a new version of fiio q5 with 4.4mm in a better position. Then, i will upgrade.

P,s i liked it more with low gain and with sony z7m2 using 4.4mm


----------



## Currawong

Here's my review:


----------



## Tsukuyomi

hello, ive got a question. id like to get a fiio q3 and plug it into playstation ds4 controller. (it has a 3.5mm plug) can i use the q3s 3.5mm as an input and use a 4.4 headphone to listen to audio? would that be possible ?


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Tsukuyomi said:


> hello, ive got a question. id like to get a fiio q3 and plug it into playstation ds4 controller. (it has a 3.5mm plug) can i use the q3s 3.5mm as an input and use a 4.4 headphone to listen to audio? would that be possible ?


I found a 3.5mm (Male) to USB-C (male). do you think if i do the following setup it would work? DS4(3.5mm output) > FiiO Q3 (USB-C) > 4.4mm headphones. ?


----------



## FiiO (Oct 18, 2020)

keithmarsh said:


> @FiiO the website for the Q3 states that it supports ‘lightning charging’ however it doesn’t seem to charge off and iPhone 11 Pro Max (with the charge switch set to ‘on’). Can you clarify what the expected behaviour is supposed to be?
> 
> Thanks


Dear user,

The lightning charging doesn't mean charging the iOS device.  We want to let you know that the Q3 is compatible with the Thunderbolt port(https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbolt) charging as well.

Best regards


----------



## keithmarsh

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> The lightning charging doesn't mean charging the iOS device.  We want to let you know that the Q3 is compatible with the Thunderbolt port(https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbolt) charging as well.
> 
> Best regards



Thanks. I understand it won’t charge an iOS device. My point is that the Q3 should be charged BY and iOS device but doesn’t with the included lightning cable.


----------



## lucavmw

Could someone compare with ifi hip dac?


----------



## corgifall

lucavmw said:


> Could someone compare with ifi hip dac?


Assuming no one else can do one before hand, once my Q3 makes it in from overseas I'll do a comparison of the two.


----------



## lucavmw

What exatly means that q3 doesn' support mqa (which is supported by ifi)? I mainly use tidal ...so for tidal hifi is better ifi hip dac then q3?


----------



## Ichos

Only if you use Tidal masters.


----------



## lucavmw

Ichos said:


> Only if you use Tidal masters.



Yes i use tidal masters... therefore ifi is the better choice for me?


----------



## pjones5

Would it depend on source as well? For instance, I don't think the iPhone can export MQA so it wouldn't make a difference whether I used the Q3 or ifi Hip Dac, right?


----------



## corgifall (Oct 20, 2020)

If MQA decoding via hardware is important to you, the hip dac would be a better option. If most of your music is local or mostly "hifi" and not "master" on tidal then it may not matter much.


----------



## Ichos

lucavmw said:


> Yes i use tidal masters... therefore ifi is the better choice for me?



Well as others have pointed if you need MQA hardware decoding then you should look elsewhere.


----------



## lucavmw

wow... I use android and usb audio player pro...so..I think (but not completely shure) that MQA hardware is important for me.... is it?


----------



## corgifall

It will ultimately be personal preference on whether or not MQA decoding over hardware is worth it. It never hurts to have the option to decode with the hip dac.


----------



## gto88

Ordered Q3 to replace BTR3 as it has only 3.5mm output, and I have to use adapters.
Q3 will allow me to use all 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm cables.
Besides, I want to try the THX that I had good impression from 789 by Monoprice.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Anybody tried Q3 with super sensitive IEMs?

I would like to know if there is some hiss. I have the Shure 535 which reveals hiss quite easily.


----------



## pjones5

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Anybody tried Q3 with super sensitive IEMs?
> 
> I would like to know if there is some hiss. I have the Shure 535 which reveals hiss quite easily.



The most sensitive IEMs I have are the KZ ZAX and there is a noticeable hiss. Anybody else anything more/less sensitive?


----------



## Siddhant

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Anybody tried Q3 with super sensitive IEMs?
> 
> I would like to know if there is some hiss. I have the Shure 535 which reveals hiss quite easily.


Get an IfI IEmatch adapter. with that i could plug in my Campfire Audio Polaris V2 into the hip-dac & Fiio MkII without any hiss. Dont need to get a new DAC just to get rid of the hiss


----------



## Metalingus

Do you recommend Q3 for over ear headphones? Or it mainly targets customers for IEMS?


----------



## Ichos

Metalingus said:


> Do you recommend Q3 for over ear headphones? Or it mainly targets customers for IEMS?



Depends on the headphone.
It can drive balanced my HD660S to full volume and great authority.
Same goes for the Beyer T1.3


----------



## Metalingus

Ichos said:


> Depends on the headphone.
> It can drive balanced my HD660S to full volume and great authority.
> Same goes for the Beyer T1.3



Glad to hear that. I plan to get balanced cable and q3 to use my LCD-X on the go.


----------



## keithmarsh

Metalingus said:


> Glad to hear that. I plan to get balanced cable and q3 to use my LCD-X on the go.


My LCD-2C sound great via balanced!


----------



## Metalingus

corgifall said:


> Assuming no one else can do one before hand, once my Q3 makes it in from overseas I'll do a comparison of the two.



Excited to see your opinion before i make a purchase decision


----------



## pjones5

Metalingus said:


> Do you recommend Q3 for over ear headphones? Or it mainly targets customers for IEMS?



I use mine predominately for IEMs because you really do need to run full-sized headphones via balanced. Tried running things like HD6XX, HE4XX, MDR-1AM2s, etc. via 3.5 and I wasn't a fan. I did switch my 1AM2s over to 4.4 and there is a noticeable step up - which is great, because I faulted the Q3 early on for its performance with full sized cans and its really just a balanced or unbalanced issue! 

I've gotten a little create with what I pair the Q3 with. I also own the BTR5 and the Q5s. When I want LDAC Bluetooth, I connect the BTR5 to the Q3 via the included audio cable. Obviously, it's bluetooth to audio-in so you're not getting the same level of sound quality as you would running the Q3 as a basic USB amp/DAC. I've found that the BTR5 and the Q3 have very similar sound signatures, but the Q3 has got that THX amp which makes it a step above. Running BTR5 (via Bluetooth) into the Q3 let's me have Bluetooth while still enjoying the clean robustness of the Q3 amp. On the flip side, if I want to run full-sized power-hungry cans I stack the USB-DAC the Q3 and audio-out into the Q5s. Its quirky, but I really do prefer the DAC in the Q3 over the one in the Q5s, but I'm still able to take advantage of the little bit of extra power that the Q5s has to offer. 

Was talking in another forum about how nice it'll be when FiiO releases (if they release) a new version of the Q5s with USB-C and a THX amp.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

pjones5 said:


> The most sensitive IEMs I have are the KZ ZAX and there is a noticeable hiss. Anybody else anything more/less sensitive?



Thanks, that is unfortunate. I checked the specs of that IEM and looks to be less sensitive than the 535.

I am sticking with my BTR5 then, no hiss at all but just wished it came with 4.4mm connector.



Siddhant said:


> Get an IfI IEmatch adapter. with that i could plug in my Campfire Audio Polaris V2 into the hip-dac & Fiio MkII without any hiss. Dont need to get a new DAC just to get rid of the hiss



Err, that thing can affect the performance of my IEM and I don't really want another dongle out of my devices. Not to mention that thing is a third the price of the Q3 lol.


----------



## gto88 (Oct 25, 2020)

Received my Q3 today, listening with Z1R 3.5mm, sounds clean as I expected from THX amp.
Will try 4.4mm and other IEMs later.
edit:MDR-Z1R, not the iem


----------



## Siddhant

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Err, that thing can affect the performance of my IEM and I don't really want another dongle out of my devices. Not to mention that thing is a third the price of the Q3 lol.



does it affect performance? I was pretty confident that it was neutral, not very familiar with Shure IEMs.


----------



## corgifall (Oct 25, 2020)

Mine should be arriving on Wednesday. My two most sensitive iems are my old andros and my adv m5-5d iems. Curious to see how the performance for sensitive iems goes.


----------



## Zodler (Oct 25, 2020)

To make sure. So if I want to have a line in from TV for example, I can only use a balanced headphone?

Are there any TVs where you can use a USB to connect a DAC?


----------



## FiiO

Zodler said:


> To make sure. So if I want to have a line in from TV for example, I can only use a balanced headphone?
> 
> Are there any TVs where you can use a USB to connect a DAC?


Dear user, 
So if I want to have a line in from TV for example, I can only use a balanced headphone?---Yes.

It seems that most TV does not support USB audio output, but support Bluetooth or AUX output instead.

Best regards


----------



## KaiFi

I just ordered mine. I also have the iFi Zen DAC so I'll compare them. I expect the Zen DAC to be warmer, which is something I generally prefer. But we shall see.  I need a more portable amp than the Zen DAC for my MacBook.


----------



## FiiO

KaiFi said:


> I just ordered mine. I also have the iFi Zen DAC so I'll compare them. I expect the Zen DAC to be warmer, which is something I generally prefer. But we shall see.  I need a more portable amp than the Zen DAC for my MacBook.



Hope the Q3 could meet your need!

Best regards


----------



## corgifall

Both the Q3 and Hip Dac are in 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## corgifall

Zero hiss from my sentsitive iems on balanced from the Q3 so far. After some back and forth listening between the Q3 and IFI hip dac I came to the conclusion that the Q3 is a little more clinical sounding and the hip dac is a tad bit warmer sounding. The difference is very small and I think it’s gonna come down to looks and features for what’s worth getting. First impressions of course. Will need some more time living with the two.


----------



## FiiO

Thanks for sharing~


----------



## Jmop

Siddhant said:


> does it affect performance? I was pretty confident that it was neutral, not very familiar with Shure IEMs.


I believe they are referring to the IEMatch possibly skewing the frequency response of the IEM, not how the device sounds.


----------



## Jmop (Oct 28, 2020)

I’ll be waiting on this thread for more feedback regarding noise with IEMs and iPhone compatibility. I’m interested if it sounds similar or better than the K3. I want a K3 compatible with iOS for mobile use.


----------



## KaiFi (Oct 29, 2020)

Um...what just happened? I just got this today and have been listening to it for hours. Just a few minutes ago in the midst of playing a song, I hear a loud noise in the left channel, loud and jarring enough to make me take off the headphones. Then I put my headphones back on and the music is all messed up. Soundstage is skewed, not at all what it sounded like earlier.

I pressed the "gain" button to reset it and that seems to have fixed the problem. Everything sounds normal now. But what happened? It just "blew out" for a moment there. I don't know if I trust it not to do that again.


----------



## corgifall

Was it plugged into the computer? Or a portable device? I’ve had two instances where both the Q3 and hip dac both freaked out and everything started to sound super distorted when connected to my pc. Turning off and on the devices fixed it. I haven’t had this happen on my iPhone so I’m guessing it’s some type of audio driver issue since I have three different asio drivers running at once for a/b testing currently.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I wonder if FiiO will send a Q3 to Amir at Audiosciencereview for testing? Given how the Q5s was discovered to have some issues (still sounds very nice) it would be nice to see if FiiO has taken the valid critique seriously and made any adjustments to the Q3. Surprisingly the AM3D THX module measured by Amir with the Q5s did not measure where you would expect a THX endorsed amplifier to measure. I am a huge FiiO fan and want to see them do well and taking constructive criticism and using it to improve is a really positive thing so let's hope that FiiO has or will do so.


----------



## Jmop

Are there reports of the Q1/mk2 having these issues?


----------



## corgifall

I always found the q5s review from there strange since I believe that “numbers don’t lie” but I never had any noticeable sound issues or heard anything strange when compared to my smsl stack which got a fantastic review from Amir. That being said, I agree and hope FiiO takes the measurements and makes some adjustments for future products. So far the Q3 sounds fantastic and I enjoy the extremely quiet floor noise running off balanced. Hopefully the issue Kai and I had were just random flukes and not a common issue.


----------



## KaiFi

corgifall said:


> Was it plugged into the computer? Or a portable device? I’ve had two instances where both the Q3 and hip dac both freaked out and everything started to sound super distorted when connected to my pc. Turning off and on the devices fixed it. I haven’t had this happen on my iPhone so I’m guessing it’s some type of audio driver issue since I have three different asio drivers running at once for a/b testing currently.



I had it plugged into my MacBook Pro. I had the charging switch off so it would run off battery.


----------



## corgifall

Mine was with the charging turned on. Strange.


----------



## KaiFi

Hmm. Wonder what that is. I've never had that happen with my Zen DAC, but it's not a portable amp. I do seem to have more problems with these battery-powered things.


----------



## corgifall

I've had no problems running the Q3 from my IPhone over the last two days. Both days had the Q3 running 7-9ish hours straight. I'd blame windows but your issue was on mac os.


----------



## KaiFi

I know, with Mac it's supposed to "just work", don't have to download any drivers or anything like that. And yet this happens. Oh well. If it happens again, I'm sending it back for sure. Hope it does not.


----------



## marcusd

Our review of the FiiO Q3 is published with comparisons to the K3, BTR5, and Lotoo PAW S1

https://headfonics.com/fiio-q3-review/


----------



## feverfive

marcusd said:


> Our review of the FiiO Q3 is published with comparisons to the K3, BTR5, and Lotoo PAW S1
> 
> https://headfonics.com/fiio-q3-review/


Much appreciated.

I'm waiting for my device, still.  Basically want a more powerful Lotoo S1 --> USB bus/device powered (don't want to deal with diminishing battery over the life of the device), same size, excellent sound quality, below $200. Yeah, I want quite a bit, but I figure something will appeal to me relatively soon.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Headfonia Q3 review was published earlier this week as well. Double fun!

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q3-review/


----------



## marcusd

Ultrainferno said:


> The Headfonia Q3 review was published earlier this week as well. Double fun!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q3-review/


----------



## Jmop

Ultrainferno said:


> The Headfonia Q3 review was published earlier this week as well. Double fun!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q3-review/


Maybe I brushed over this while reading but did you mention hiss with sensitive IEMs? I’m weary sense it claims to be a powerhouse and also drive multi driver IEMs optimally. Only really interested in single ended. The K3 is dead silent in that regard.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Subjective reviews are important, and appreciated, but it would be much easier to really back this and put the cash down if FiiO showed the confidence to have this measured externally over at ASR. There are some companies that now do that because they have confidence in their engineering and design and they consider it a marketing advantage to demonstrate that their devices also measure well and free of major issues.


----------



## Jmop

The later iPod Touch form factor and iPhone 5 variants will be good matches dimension wise if any iOS user is keen on living in the past.


----------



## corgifall

I've had zero distortion issues since the one instance. Gonna say it was a weird issue with running three different dac amps at once and windows not being happy about it.


----------



## Currawong

Sonic Defender said:


> I wonder if FiiO will send a Q3 to Amir...



Why would you insist that FiiO have their device measured by someone who has no proper background in audio science, has repeatedly messed up when he has done so, used a heat gun on a DAC when told it had to warm up first to reach thermal equilibrium, and thinks that you can evaluate the soundstage of speakers by listening to only one speaker?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Currawong said:


> Why would you insist that FiiO have their device measured by someone who has no proper background in audio science, has repeatedly messed up when he has done so, used a heat gun on a DAC when told it had to warm up first to reach thermal equilibrium, and thinks that you can evaluate the soundstage of speakers by listening to only one speaker?


Sorry, not going to agree with you there. I suspect that you are correct in that Amir has made some errors while he has been experimenting and learning, but his technical background is extensive and I suspect he has forgotten more than most people you or I know have ever learned. If he is so bad as you are trying to intimate why do several manufacturers including Denon actually seek out his services and respond to his technical critiques? He is more than competent to conduct the tests that he is doing. Companies need to be pushed sometimes and that is a good thing for the hobby. Why would you not want companies to seek out external confirmation of their technical claims? It is well known that Schiit was routinely receiving less than glowing technical critiques but rather than try to discredit Amir and the test results they simply upped their engineering game and have been producing excellent products that measure very well. The hobby improves when companies are made accountable. I am a huge FiiO fan, but that doesn't mean I need to believe there is no room for improvement.


----------



## littlenezt (Nov 3, 2020)

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Does the issue still remain when you keep the other side of the Q3 close to the  iPhone instead? The interference may be different when using with different mobile phone.
> 
> Best regards





pjones5 said:


> I've been continuing to play around with the interference issue on the Q3 when paired with my iPhone 11 Pro Max. It has me thoroughly perplexed because sometimes its a huge issue and other time its nonexistent... It doesn't matter what side of the Q3 is against my phone, its about the same either way. Obviously, it does matter what side of the iPhone though. The glass screen doesn't have as much (or any) shielding so putting the Q3 against the glass severely messes my audio up. It does appear that my more sensitive IEMs are much more prone to picking up the interference - it colors the mix at a much higher level than if I'm using over-ears. I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts as to what might be going on? The inconsistency of the interference has me perplexed.



hi there, just bought the Q3 today, my unit also experiencing some interference when streaming music (Youtube Music / Spotify), the q3 is stacked to my redmi note 9 pro

update :
tested using TingPod Aurora, FiiO FH3, Moondrop SSR.

the interference seems to be from wifi, when i disabled the wifi from my phone the interference noise is practically gone.
on the SSR there is very little to no interference noise can be heard even when wifi is ON


----------



## corgifall

Review up for the Q3 as well.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/reviews#item-review-24674


----------



## littlenezt

corgifall said:


> Review up for the Q3 as well.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/reviews#item-review-24674


hi there ive just read your review, about the EMI noise and cable and decided to experiment with different connector cables,

ive tried using anker type c 1M data cable + type A to C adapter and while the Q3 is stacked to my phone it seems like the interference noise is a bit "reduced" but its still there, weird


----------



## corgifall

littlenezt said:


> hi there ive just read your review, about the EMI noise and cable and decided to experiment with different connector cables,
> 
> ive tried using anker type c 1M data cable + type A to C adapter and while the Q3 is stacked to my phone it seems like the interference noise is a bit "reduced" but its still there, weird


There is indeed a difference in noise from different cables when stacked against the phone. A lot of it is the cable it's self I think as I can have the Q3 stacked to the back of my phone with zero noise but the second I plug a usb cable from the Q3 to the phone it starts making little noises with cellular or wifi on.


----------



## littlenezt

corgifall said:


> There is indeed a difference in noise from different cables when stacked against the phone. A lot of it is the cable it's self I think as I can have the Q3 stacked to the back of my phone with zero noise but the second I plug a usb cable from the Q3 to the phone it starts making little noises with cellular or wifi on.


i guess we have to buy the FiiO LT TC1 data cable to get minimal interference lol JK

do you have some recommendations on short type c cable?


----------



## corgifall

littlenezt said:


> i guess we have to buy the FiiO LT TC1 data cable to get minimal interference lol JK
> 
> do you have some recommendations on short type c cable?


Hahaha! I don't have many short usb cables but the one I beat to death everyday that's attached to my phone in my pocket is the one Lotoo sells for their Paw S1. This is for my IPhone though. What do you plan to plug the Q3 into? If you're not using an IPhone then any cables with "L" shaped connectors work pretty well and allow the two devices to stack better with less stress on the cables.


----------



## littlenezt (Nov 4, 2020)

corgifall said:


> Hahaha! I don't have many short usb cables but the one I beat to death everyday that's attached to my phone in my pocket is the one Lotoo sells for their Paw S1. This is for my IPhone though. What do you plan to plug the Q3 into? If you're not using an IPhone then any cables with "L" shaped connectors work pretty well and allow the two devices to stack better with less stress on the cables.


i plan to use the q3 with my redmi  
yep i also prefer to use L shaped cable for stacking so i can store both phone and q3 on my pocket.
sadly the LT TCi is not L shaped, oh well.

edit:
on what freq is your wifi set at?
mine is on 2.4ghz and wondering if the 5ghz still have some kind of interference?
(im using some old router so i cant really test the 5ghz)


----------



## bcaulf17 (Nov 4, 2020)

Any comparisons to some of the other Fiio options like the BTR5 and K3 around the same price? Have a Q1 Mk II and really like it but wondering if it’s worth the upgrade. More power might be nice.

FWIW, I’ve realized how much I like having a volume knob as opposed to buttons because I can get the volume more precise.


----------



## pjones5

bcaulf17 said:


> Any comparisons to some of the other Fiio options like the BTR5 and K3 around the same price? Have a Q1 Mk II and really like it but wondering if it’s worth the upgrade. More power might be nice.
> 
> FWIW, I’ve realized how much I like having a volume knob as opposed to buttons because I can get the volume more precise.



I've got the BTR5 and Q3. Personally, prefer the Q3 over the BTR5 but find that the BTR5 is just more versatile (because of its size and Bluetooth capability) so I use it more. To my ears and with the headphones/IEMs I have used, the BTR5 and Q3 have very very similar sound signatures with the noticeable difference coming from the THX amp. That being, the THX amp produces a more powerful and cleaner sound. Plus, the Q3 has a 4.4mm balanced jack which is nice. Right now, my favorite setup is actually to connect my BTR5 via Bluetooth and connect the BTR5 and Q3 via the included 3.5mm jumper cable. DAC performance for the BTR5 and Q3 are essentially the same so that doesn't matter so then you're able to take advantage of both the Bluetooth connectivity and THX amp. As a note though, it does mean whatever you plug into the Q3 has to be balanced because the 3.5mm port will obviously be taken. 

Haven't tried the Q1Mii, but I'm quite happy with my Q3 purchase and use it very regularly. 

There are still minor issues though as I've mentioned before - mostly with interference.


----------



## bcaulf17

pjones5 said:


> I've got the BTR5 and Q3. Personally, prefer the Q3 over the BTR5 but find that the BTR5 is just more versatile (because of its size and Bluetooth capability) so I use it more. To my ears and with the headphones/IEMs I have used, the BTR5 and Q3 have very very similar sound signatures with the noticeable difference coming from the THX amp. That being, the THX amp produces a more powerful and cleaner sound. Plus, the Q3 has a 4.4mm balanced jack which is nice. Right now, my favorite setup is actually to connect my BTR5 via Bluetooth and connect the BTR5 and Q3 via the included 3.5mm jumper cable. DAC performance for the BTR5 and Q3 are essentially the same so that doesn't matter so then you're able to take advantage of both the Bluetooth connectivity and THX amp. As a note though, it does mean whatever you plug into the Q3 has to be balanced because the 3.5mm port will obviously be taken.
> 
> Haven't tried the Q1Mii, but I'm quite happy with my Q3 purchase and use it very regularly.
> 
> There are still minor issues though as I've mentioned before - mostly with interference.


Thanks!


----------



## Strifeff7

pjones5 said:


> I've got the BTR5 and Q3. Personally, prefer the Q3 over the BTR5 but find that the BTR5 is just more versatile (because of its size and Bluetooth capability) so I use it more. To my ears and with the headphones/IEMs I have used, the BTR5 and Q3 have very very similar sound signatures with the noticeable difference coming from the THX amp. That being, the THX amp produces a more powerful and cleaner sound. Plus, the Q3 has a 4.4mm balanced jack which is nice. Right now, my favorite setup is actually to connect my BTR5 via Bluetooth and connect the BTR5 and Q3 via the included 3.5mm jumper cable. DAC performance for the BTR5 and Q3 are essentially the same so that doesn't matter so then you're able to take advantage of both the Bluetooth connectivity and THX amp. As a note though, it does mean whatever you plug into the Q3 has to be balanced because the 3.5mm port will obviously be taken.
> 
> Haven't tried the Q1Mii, but I'm quite happy with my Q3 purchase and use it very regularly.
> 
> There are still minor issues though as I've mentioned before - mostly with interference.


wait, you could use the Q3's 3.5mm as an input?


----------



## corgifall

Strifeff7 said:


> wait, you could use the Q3's 3.5mm as an input?


Yes. If you line in then you have to use either the 2.5mm or 4.4mm balanced ports for sound. I used it for testing recently. Sounded fine.


----------



## Strifeff7

corgifall said:


> Yes. If you line in then you have to use either the 2.5mm or 4.4mm balanced ports for sound. I used it for testing recently. Sounded fine.


does it also support for a dac only mode?
to use an external amp,


----------



## corgifall

I don't know honestly but I'm pretty sure it only works as an amp when it's line in. I believe that's how the th old Q1 was as well as the Q5s.


----------



## Ichos

Strifeff7 said:


> does it also support for a dac only mode?
> to use an external amp,


You cannot bypass the internal amp.


----------



## Ichos

bcaulf17 said:


> Any comparisons to some of the other Fiio options like the BTR5 and K3 around the same price? Have a Q1 Mk II and really like it but wondering if it’s worth the upgrade. More power might be nice.
> 
> FWIW, I’ve realized how much I like having a volume knob as opposed to buttons because I can get the volume more precise.



If you already own the Q1 mkii then honesty you don't need the Q3.
Sound signature is about the same with the Q3 amp stage being better.
If it was your first purchase then I would definitely suggest the Q3 but now it's a no.
You better get the K5 pro for real more power or if you want portable then be patient and save for a Q5s.


----------



## littlenezt (Nov 5, 2020)

littlenezt said:


> i plan to use the q3 with my redmi
> yep i also prefer to use L shaped cable for stacking so i can store both phone and q3 on my pocket.
> sadly the LT TCi is not L shaped, oh well.
> 
> ...




ive run some wifi testing using my sister's phone wifi hotspot, here is the result :

first i use my sister's phone (Realme Narzo) as portable hotspot, stacked the Q3 to my phone Redmi Note 9 Pro.
on the 2.4ghz the interference noise still exist, changed to 5ghz no interference can be heard.

then i try with my phone (Redmi) as portable hotspot, stacked the Q3 to my sister's phone Realme.
on the 2.4ghz the interference noise still exist, changed to 5ghz no interference can be heard.

then i try using my old zte modem / wifi router 2.4ghz band on all wifi channel (1 - 13), all wifi power strength, wifi bandwidth (20 or 40 Mhz), interference noise can be heard on both phone.

can confirm the source of the interference on my Q3 is 2.4ghz wifi band
when connected using 5ghz wifi band, there is practically no interference can be heard even when using my most sensitive iem.



FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Does the issue still remain when you keep the other side of the Q3 close to the  iPhone instead? The interference may be different when using with different mobile phone.
> 
> Best regards



thoughts on this FiiO ?


----------



## FiiO

bcaulf17 said:


> Any comparisons to some of the other Fiio options like the BTR5 and K3 around the same price? Have a Q1 Mk II and really like it but wondering if it’s worth the upgrade. More power might be nice.
> 
> FWIW, I’ve realized how much I like having a volume knob as opposed to buttons because I can get the volume more precise.


Dear friend,

The product position of BTR5/K3 is different from the Q3. So we do not provide the comparison form between them. 

You could read more information about this products from our website: https://www.fiio.com/

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

littlenezt said:


> ive run some wifi testing using my sister's phone wifi hotspot, here is the result :
> 
> first i use my sister's phone (Realme Narzo) as portable hotspot, stacked the Q3 to my phone Redmi Note 9 Pro.
> on the 2.4ghz the interference noise still exist, changed to 5ghz no interference can be heard.
> ...


Dear friend,

We will report to the engineer for checking about that first.

Best regards


----------



## pjones5

I don’t see the certification anywhere... is the Q3 MQA compatible?


----------



## Ichos

No it is not.


----------



## FiiO

pjones5 said:


> I don’t see the certification anywhere... is the Q3 MQA compatible?


Dear friend,

The Q3 doesn't support MQA. But we will assess and consider this support in our later products.

Best regards


----------



## Ichos

My full review is uploaded to hxosplus website.

https://www.hxosplus.gr/reviews/fiio-q3-review/

An excellent device highly recommend.

English version is under construction.


----------



## MRSallee

Anyone else have this issue? If I bump the USB-C cable going into the Q3, the phone loses connection -- stops music and the Android prompt for accessing the external DAC pops up again. It's pretty sensitive, can't really handle the device while playing.


----------



## Ichos

Not really.
May be you have a unit with a broken usb port?


----------



## corgifall

MRSallee said:


> Anyone else have this issue? If I bump the USB-C cable going into the Q3, the phone loses connection -- stops music and the Android prompt for accessing the external DAC pops up again. It's pretty sensitive, can't really handle the device while playing.


I haven't run into that issue with the Q3's usb-c port but I have murdered FiiO's stock cables in the past pretty quickly. Try a normal usb-c to usb-c cable if you have one and see if it still shows the same symptoms. If so, I would exchange the Q3 for another.


----------



## FiiO

MRSallee said:


> Anyone else have this issue? If I bump the USB-C cable going into the Q3, the phone loses connection -- stops music and the Android prompt for accessing the external DAC pops up again. It's pretty sensitive, can't really handle the device while playing.



Dear user,

Did you try another APP or do you have another adapter for check?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

How to better strap the Q3 with the mobile phone?

 The Q3 might be interfered when being too close to the phone's antenna area. You could try the following methods to better strap the Q3 with the mobile phone:


----------



## MRSallee

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Did you try another APP or do you have another adapter for check?
> 
> Best regards


Yeah, tried even with a separate phone and separate USB cable.


----------



## FiiO

MRSallee said:


> Yeah, tried even with a separate phone and separate USB cable.


Dear friend,

According to the phenomenon you described, it seems to be a hardware issue with the USB port of your Q3.

Please try to contact your seller about that first. If the seller fails to help, please contact us again via email with the receipt attached.

Please accept our sincere apology for all the inconvenience bringing to you.

Best regards


----------



## Ichos

Hello fellow headfier's
I have posted my English review of FiiO Q3.
Please have a look if you like

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/review/24758/


----------



## MRSallee

Got a replacement unit. Still a lot of play in the USB connection. Initially I couldn’t get it to disconnect by wiggling it, was good for a couple days. But just now began disconnecting with very light touches to the cable. Reseating the cable seems to have “fixed” it but I don’t expect it’ll last long.


----------



## FiiO Willson

MRSallee said:


> Got a replacement unit. Still a lot of play in the USB connection. Initially I couldn’t get it to disconnect by wiggling it, was good for a couple days. But just now began disconnecting with very light touches to the cable. Reseating the cable seems to have “fixed” it but I don’t expect it’ll last long.


May I ask which cable you are referring to as the problem?


----------



## MRSallee

FiiO Willson said:


> May I ask which cable you are referring to as the problem?


I'm using the USB-C to USB-C jumper cable that comes in the box.

The issue seems to be more with the USB port on the Q3 than with the cable -- there's noticeable play with the connector, but where the other end connects to my phone it's solid.


----------



## FiiO Willson

MRSallee said:


> I'm using the USB-C to USB-C jumper cable that comes in the box.
> 
> The issue seems to be more with the USB port on the Q3 than with the cable -- there's noticeable play with the connector, but where the other end connects to my phone it's solid.


The USB-C to USB-C cable is a proven process and the quality is guaranteed.
Could you please confirm if the following information would be helpful to you?
https://fiio.com/newsinfo/450069.html

If your problem has not been solved, you can send a private message to me or FiiO Customer Service to help you solve it!

Thank you.


----------



## MRSallee (Nov 19, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> The USB-C to USB-C cable is a proven process and the quality is guaranteed.
> Could you please confirm if the following information would be helpful to you?
> https://fiio.com/newsinfo/450069.html


Yes, pretty confident the USB is connected correctly. Here's a video demonstrating the issue -- touching the cable causes disconnection w/ the Q3 -- and zooming in to show the USB connected correctly.



And here's the same phone + same Fiio cable connected to my xDuoo amp -- a much more vigorous shake does not disrupt it.


----------



## FiiO Willson

MRSallee said:


> Yes, pretty confident the USB is connected correctly. Here's a video demonstrating the issue -- touching the cable causes disconnection w/ the Q3 -- and zooming in to show the USB connected correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the same phone + same Fiio cable connected to my xDuoo amp -- a much more vigorous shake does not disrupt it.



Hi, We will confirm and contact you as soon as possible.


----------



## afilen

Loving this little amp so far, using it as my daily driver without any hiccups!


----------



## FiiO

afilen said:


> Loving this little amp so far, using it as my daily driver without any hiccups!


Glad to hear about that!


----------



## Janala

Hello Fiio,
Will the Q3 be sufficient for my Sennheiser HD660S?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Janala said:


> Hello Fiio,
> Will the Q3 be sufficient for my Sennheiser HD660S?



Personally, I have no problem pushing HD600s with FiiO Q3


----------



## Ichos

I have reviewed it with HD 660S and from the balanced output were driven very good.


----------



## Janala

Ichos said:


> I have reviewed it with HD 660S and from the balanced output were driven very good.


Sweet, did you hear a big difference between the balanced vs unbalanced?


----------



## Ichos

Well yes I find the Q3 good from the single ended out but it really shines from the balanced one.
And regarding the 660s they sound underpowered from the single ended.
I suppose that you have the original 4.4 cable that is included with the 660?


----------



## Janala

Ichos said:


> Well yes I find the Q3 good from the single ended out but it really shines from the balanced one.
> And regarding the 660s they sound underpowered from the single ended.
> I suppose that you have the original 4.4 cable that is included with the 660?


Yes I only have the original 4.4
But do you think I should look for another dac/amp or will I do ok with balanced output? 
Which one do you recommend, I have a budget for around 300€?


----------



## Ichos

Can you kindly read my review?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/review/24758/
I think that for the price is very very good.
If you can stretch your budget the Q5S type C is much better and probably end game for the category.


----------



## Janala

Ichos said:


> Can you kindly read my review?
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/review/24758/
> I think that for the price is very very good.
> If you can stretch your budget the Q5S type C is much better and probably end game for the category.


Thanks for a great review. So it seems that the Q3 has enough power to drive HD660S, great news!
Is the Sundara much harder to drive than the HD660S?


----------



## Ichos

Yes in real use it is.
It will get loud enough from the balanced output of the Q3 but it will feel underpowered.


----------



## Janala

Ichos said:


> Yes in real use it is.
> It will get loud enough from the balanced output of the Q3 but it will feel underpowered.


Do you mean that the Sundara will be underpowered or HD660?


----------



## Ichos

The Sundara.
The 660 as I said earlier plays very good.


----------



## pjones5

Ichos said:


> Can you kindly read my review?
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/review/24758/
> I think that for the price is very very good.
> If you can stretch your budget the Q5S type C is much better and probably end game for the category.



I would agree with this statement - save your money and get the Q5s-TC. Wishing I had!


----------



## Ichos

Well I remember that old days when budget and mid priced gear was totally crap and you would have to spend a fortune to get descent sound.
Now days I rejoice because we are offered truly exceptionall devices available for all the budgets.
Heck the Q5s Type-C is a killer for it's price but the same goes for the Q3 or even more humble offerings.
Now the starving student can enjoy his music without giving an arm and leg.


----------



## iliketohideincloset (Dec 31, 2020)

Ichos said:


> It can drive balanced my HD660S to full volume and great authority.



That is great to hear. I just ordered the FiiO Q3 in addition to my K5 Pro as a mobile dap and was planning to use my HD660S with it as well. How far do you have to crank it up connected to the 4.4mm Pentaconn to get them working properly sounding... 60-70db range?

@FiiO
If this had an optical line out to use as a dac with your stereo, high quality bluetooth, enough power to drive 300 ohm cans and better interference shielding this would sell like beer on the day prohibition ended. And get rid of the bass boost and filters, people who want to change the sound can use an EQ. The input options and the potentiometer are perfect as well as the gain settings..  You could easily make it 199,- then...

One thing that I can't really wrap my head around is the choice of battery. Specifically why don't you use a replaceable 18650 Li-Ion cell? That would give at least 3000MAH with the option to swap batteries and charging externally. I am just curious whats the reason for the LiPo. Maybe you can give an insight. 

Best


----------



## Ichos

Sorry that I don't have a db meter but I never got past 70-80% of the available volume with Classical music.


----------



## iliketohideincloset

Ichos said:


> Sorry that I don't have a db meter but I never got past 70-80% of the available volume with Classical music.



Thanks for the quick response mate. That's good to hear. My hearing is very sensitive so I might get away with way less


----------



## chichaphile

Q3 ❤


----------



## FiiO

chichaphile said:


> Q3 ❤


Thanks for sharing.

Best regards


----------



## SmallWaves (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello friends, longtime visitor, first time posting as I have just recently made a few new purchases, the primary being this Q3.  I have quite a few questions, and I apologize for my relatively elementary understanding or lack thereof, I appreciate your help and patience.

My primary use of this product will be with my Macbook Air M1 laptop, playing FLAC files from the Vox application. I am open to recommendations for superior applications to play FLAC files if you have them, but I recognize that topic is not what this thread is for.

I intend to connect my Q3 to my MacBook Air via the Thunderbolt port (USB C) (USB 4).

The USB C to USB C cable that came with the Q3 is quite short and I would like to replace it with one that is about 2 feet length.

I am wondering about what cable to purchase and am curious about how the notation that the USB C to USB C that was included with the Q3 must be plugged in with specific directionality affects this decision. (Is this the result of the cable being passive v. active)?

Some of the factors that I am considering:

I appreciate having the functionality of the MacBook Air charging the Q3 if I desire. I understand I can make that selection the Q3 unit.

I am wondering what cable offers the data transfer that I will need to play 24/192 FLAC via Vox, as well as the charging capability that I mentioned above, at minimum, and if there are advantages to upgrading to more advanced cables.

I have found the following choices and I'm not sure which is the very best for my intended use, and I would greatly appreciate your feedback.

Options are:

Thunderbolt 4 to Thunderbolt 4  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08QL2R7Z3/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A2FQ9N6DCGCRDZ&psc=1
Thunderbolt 3 to Thunderbolt 3  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SFXCF1N/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1AMUYYA3CT6HJ&psc=1
USB C to USB C  https://www.amazon.com/CalDigit-USB...ds=caldigit+cable+usb+c&qid=1611010573&sr=8-3

Thank you in advance, I'm happy to be here with you all.

Also, in case you are wondering, I intend to listen through a pair of Beyer 770 Pro 250ohm, via the 3.5mm connected cable.

Hope this message finds you all well and enjoying the day/night.  Thank you!


----------



## pjones5

SmallWaves said:


> Hello friends, longtime visitor, first time posting as I have just recently made a few new purchases, the primary being this Q3.  I have quite a few questions, and I apologize for my relatively elementary understanding or lack thereof, I appreciate your help and patience.
> 
> My primary use of this product will be with my Macbook Air M1 laptop, playing FLAC files from the Vox application. I am open to recommendations for superior applications to play FLAC files if you have them, but I recognize that topic is not what this thread is for.
> 
> ...



I believe any of the aforementioned Type-C to Type-C cables will work fine with the Q3. Cables only really get to be an issue when it comes to phones and tablets. For instance, the included Type-C cable to lightning works with my phone, but any other Type-C to lightning cable won’t (it has to be OTG). Most Type-C cables, even the cheap ones, have transfer capabilities well beyond what FLAC files would require.


----------



## SmallWaves

pjones5 said:


> I believe any of the aforementioned Type-C to Type-C cables will work fine with the Q3. Cables only really get to be an issue when it comes to phones and tablets. For instance, the included Type-C cable to lightning works with my phone, but any other Type-C to lightning cable won’t (it has to be OTG). Most Type-C cables, even the cheap ones, have transfer capabilities well beyond what FLAC files would require.



Thank you for your input pjones5, I greatly appreciate this.


----------



## chichaphile (Jan 18, 2021)

SmallWaves said:


> Hello friends, longtime visitor, first time posting as I have just recently made a few new purchases, the primary being this Q3.  I have quite a few questions, and I apologize for my relatively elementary understanding or lack thereof, I appreciate your help and patience.
> 
> My primary use of this product will be with my Macbook Air M1 laptop, playing FLAC files from the Vox application. I am open to recommendations for superior applications to play FLAC files if you have them, but I recognize that topic is not what this thread is for.
> 
> ...



if you plan to used to PC or desktop computer i recommend to used USB with ferrite magnet to reduce amount of electrical noise since Q3 slightly pick up my MBP noise with standard usb cable 😊 ( especially with very sensitive iem and you Mac attached to power cord )


----------



## SmallWaves

chichaphile said:


> if you plan to used to PC or desktop computer i recommend to used USB with ferrite magnet to reduce amount of electrical noise since Q3 slightly pick up my MBP noise with standard usb cable 😊 ( especially with very sensitive iem and you Mac attached to power cord )


Thank you Chichaphile, I'll consider that if I run across any noise.  I may use my IEM which are Linsoul BLON BL 01, but I don't believe they are very sensitive.  I also don't think that my Beyer 770 Pro 250ohm are very sensitive. Realistically, I don't think that my ears are very sensitive either as I've been to a lot of loud rock and roll concerts.  Furthermore, this MacBook Air M1's battery life has been so excellent, and I hope it continues, so that I will do most of my listening without it plugged into a wall.

As I stated in my initial post, I'm learning as I go, so if I am mistaken or anyone has any further input, I greatly appreciate it.  I am quite excited to take this leap with my audio playback system by introducing this Q3.  

Thanks again for the response(s).


----------



## SmallWaves (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi again, So I'm figuring some things out and have of course developed more questions - would you say it's expected/normal behavior that my iPhone 7 (running Onkyo HF Player)>Q3>Beyer 770pro is much more powerful sounding / volume is louder than my MacBook Air (running Vox flac player)>Q3>Beyer 770pro?  I'm totally loving this iPhone chain, while the MacBook Air as a source is a bit underwhelming.  I feel like perhaps I'm not getting all the power that the MacBook is capable of, and would appreciate any input or suggestions.  Thanks again.


----------



## Julius Decimus

SmallWaves said:


> Hi again, So I'm figuring some things out and have of course developed more questions - would you say it's expected/normal behavior that my iPhone 7 (running Onkyo HF Player)>Q3>Beyer 770pro is much more powerful sounding / volume is louder than my MacBook Air (running Vox flac player)>Q3>Beyer 770pro?  I'm totally loving this iPhone chain, while the MacBook Air as a source is a bit underwhelming.  I feel like perhaps I'm not getting all the power that the MacBook is capable of, and would appreciate any input or suggestions.  Thanks again.


That's something called bit perfect if i am not mistaken. The Onkyo HF player can do that, same as USB Player Pro and Neutron music player for Android for example. It's not MacBook fault. Its just the software.


----------



## iliketohideincloset

@FiiO

I have a really hard time connecting the Q3 to my iPhone 6. I tried three different lightning to usb-c cables by now. Original apple cable, Anker Powerline+ and some cheap no name cable. My iPhone wont recognize the Q3 with none of them. It works perfectly with the small stock cable it came with. Whats that about?


----------



## corgifall

iliketohideincloset said:


> @FiiO
> 
> I have a really hard time connecting the Q3 to my iPhone 6. I tried three different lightning to usb-c cables by now. Original apple cable, Anker Powerline+ and some cheap no name cable. My iPhone wont recognize the Q3 with none of them. It works perfectly with the small stock cable it came with. Whats that about?


If not using the stock Q3 iPhone cable then you will need the apple lightning to usb dongle for normal cables to recognize the Q3 and most portable DAC/amps.

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


----------



## iliketohideincloset (Jan 21, 2021)

corgifall said:


> If not using the stock Q3 iPhone cable then you will need the apple lightning to usb dongle for normal cables to recognize the Q3 and most portable DAC/amps.
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter



Thank you mate. That saves me a lot of frustration. I will just get a new android phone with usb-c instead. All this crap Apple has given me with their bull lightning adapters has to stop


----------



## corgifall

iliketohideincloset said:


> Thank you mate. That saves me a lot of frustration. I will just get a new android phone with usb-c instead. All this crap Apple has given me with their bull lightning adapters has to stop


I can understand that haha If you decided to stick with iPhones then pick up this since it has a much better and smaller foot print than the official apple stuff. I can confirm it works with all my portable stuff like just like the offical apple adapter.

https://www.linsoul.com/products/ddhifi-tc28i?variant=37237562835099


----------



## pjones5

iliketohideincloset said:


> @FiiO
> 
> I have a really hard time connecting the Q3 to my iPhone 6. I tried three different lightning to usb-c cables by now. Original apple cable, Anker Powerline+ and some cheap no name cable. My iPhone wont recognize the Q3 with none of them. It works perfectly with the small stock cable it came with. Whats that about?



For lightning to micro-USB OTG cables, the micro-USB cable has 5-pins in it (I believe). One of those pins is responsible for charging, I’d imagine another is some sort of ground (don’t quote me on that, I’m not an electrician) and the rest are for data transfers. For the special lightning to micro USB cable that comes with the Q5s, that cable drops the charging pin in the micro-USB - as I’ve had it explained to me. iPhones won’t let you connect something that draws battery for charging. I’d imagine there’s some hardware that communicates this to the software so if it’s senses that 5th pin, then it automatically disables that connection. All of that to say, I’d imagine the same principles apply to lightning to Type-C connections as well.


----------



## FiiO Willson

iliketohideincloset said:


> Thank you mate. That saves me a lot of frustration. I will just get a new android phone with usb-c instead. All this crap Apple has given me with their bull lightning adapters has to stop



Hi, I'm sorry, this problem is due to Apple
The Q3 is an MFi certified product and must meet Apple's requirements. 
Apple requires that audio products that use Type-C connectors must use their special connectors, and that the grip chip can only be made on the machine, not on the cable.

We have communicated with them many times, but Apple still does not agree

We had no choice, so we made the current Q3, except for the original Lightning to Type-C cable for the Q3, the other cables are not universal unless you use the official Apple Camera Kit, but the camera kit still needs a normal adapter cable to work
We try to make all the FiiO Lightning to Type-C cables as uniform as possible. It's a no-brainer.

We'll be working with our partners to develop a better cable for this purpose, and I'm sure it will be available for sale soon.


----------



## iliketohideincloset

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi, I'm sorry, this problem is due to Apple



Hi Willson, appreciate your answer. This is one of those problems created by apple yeah. I am a long time Apple user and as much as I like Mac OS and iOS their proprietary cables / connectors are the worst. As mentioned I am up for a new phone anyway and am looking for something that supports LDAC so Apple won't be an option and therefor my problem will just vanish  

Thanks


----------



## Janala

Hi, I use Audirvana and have noticed that when I connect the Q3 in my MacBook to listen with my headphones all 16/44,1 files outputs as 24/44,1 when I look at the Audirvana menu. This does not happen when I stream from Audirvana to my receiver without the Q3. Does anyone know what the issue is here?


----------



## FiiO

Janala said:


> Hi, I use Audirvana and have noticed that when I connect the Q3 in my MacBook to listen with my headphones all 16/44,1 files outputs as 24/44,1 when I look at the Audirvana menu. This does not happen when I stream from Audirvana to my receiver without the Q3. Does anyone know what the issue is here?


Dear friend,

You could check whether the output format setting in the audio device option in MAC lead to the problem:






Best regards


----------



## Janala

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could check whether the output format setting in the audio device option in MAC lead to the problem:
> 
> ...



Hehe this was strange. I deactivated the Software volume control in Audirvana and now everything outputs correctly, 16/44,1 outputs 16/44,1


----------



## FiiO

Janala said:


> Hehe this was strange. I deactivated the Software volume control in Audirvana and now everything outputs correctly, 16/44,1 outputs 16/44,1


Dear friend,

Ok, thanks for the kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## iliketohideincloset (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi folks,

I was playing with the gain setting on my Q3 using my HD660S via 4.4mm for some time now. I tried to find some information on how much db the gain button actually applies. One other thing I came across was sometihng I read in the review on headfonics about the gain setting.

_While the balanced options offer slightly more power than the single-end output, the gain knob offers an extra boost to dynamics, adding more loudness and power to the output._

How does a gain setting "offer" an extra boost in dynamics?

Cheers


----------



## thangnguyen8928 (Feb 2, 2021)

My iphone xs max cannot play dsd music using FiiO Q3
I used the following music players: HF Player, NePlayer, KaiserTone all do not allow FiiO Q3 to play DSD music


----------



## FiiO

thangnguyen8928 said:


> My iphone xs max cannot play dsd music using FiiO Q3
> I used the following music players: HF Player, NePlayer, KaiserTone all do not allow FiiO Q3 to play DSD music


Dear friend,

Did you try FiiO Music app instead?

Best regards


----------



## pranchi585

Will there be any issues connecting walkman to fiio q3 via 3.5 and then use the balanced out to my headphones ?


----------



## Ichos

No , after all if you use the 3.5mm in then the balanced out is the only one you can use.


----------



## Currawong

Janala said:


> Hehe this was strange. I deactivated the Software volume control in Audirvana and now everything outputs correctly, 16/44,1 outputs 16/44,1



The 24-bit output is so that Audirvana can make a high-quality volume adjustment.  It's not actually a problem if the bit rate is higher. The extra bits will just be padding and have no sonic effect if the volume control is at maximum.  The thing you want to avoid is *OS *re-sampling, which is low-quality. Re-sampling from programs such as Audirvana (if you want to play with it) is much higher quality. 



thangnguyen8928 said:


> My iphone xs max cannot play dsd music using FiiO Q3
> I used the following music players: HF Player, NePlayer, KaiserTone all do not allow FiiO Q3 to play DSD music



I'd honestly not bother with DSD with devices at this price level. A big waste of space and battery.


----------



## Fhyryy

I got Sennheiser HD660S. I had Ifi NEO iDSD (1.35 firmware, 4,4 mm balanced) and now I have Fiio Q3 (4,4 mm balanced). Surprisingly (given the price difference) the Q3 sounds better to me. More details, stage, dynamic and punchy sound. Ifi NEO was muddy, veiled, smooth analogue - like sounding, but, to the point it just lacks details. I kept the Q3 and now I´m searching for some good desktop DAC/AMP with 4,4 mm output.


----------



## Ichos

The NEO muddy and lacking detail?
No way.
I have both and HD660S.
Something must be wrong.
Tastes aside.


----------



## jeffreyk

Is the latest FW 1.07? I do not see any way that future firmware can be updated as there is no apps for Q3.


----------



## FiiO

jeffreyk said:


> Is the latest FW 1.07? I do not see any way that future firmware can be updated as there is no apps for Q3.


There is no new firmware for Q3 currently.

Best regards


----------



## hireshead

Love the sound of Q3, i have it for a month now, Soundstage been improved, add more bass, less hissy, clear and very detail. But there a thing that i wonder that the AK in Fiio Q3 vs the dual ES9218P (use the 2,5 Bal oupt) on Hiby R3 which ones better?  I used the usb-C to C, the sound a bit less sharper than when i use the 3,5 Line out on Hiby to Q3...i dont know why...


----------



## takeitblue (Mar 19, 2021)

@FiiO @FiiO Willson @JamesFiiO
Hi, could you implement in the new firmware sound notifications for battery running out, let's say at 5%? This would be a very useful function. The same could be also for changing slow/fast roll off, because it's completely blind at the moment.
Thanks, great device, I think there's still a room for stuff like this in the market. But I would gladly welcome the Q3s still small sized, but having dual DAC with more depth and holography and 2.5 mAh battery (and of course equipped with the same connectors set: 3.5, 2.5 and 4.4). Please also pay more attention to musicality and refined treble!


----------



## FiiO

takeitblue said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson @JamesFiiO
> Hi, could you implement in the new firmware sound notifications for battery running out, let's say at 5%? This would be a very useful function. The same could be also for changing slow/fast roll off, because it's completely blind at the moment.
> Thanks, great device, I think there's still a room for stuff like this in the market. But I would gladly welcome the Q3s still small sized, but having dual DAC with more depth and holography and 2.5 mAh battery (and of course equipped with the same connectors set: 3.5, 2.5 and 4.4). Please also pay more attention to musicality and refined treble!


Dear friend,

We will report your feedback to the tech team for assessing.

And there is low battery warning in the Q3. When the battery is low, the red light will flash every 2s. 

Best regards


----------



## takeitblue (Mar 22, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We will report your feedback to the tech team for assessing.
> 
> ...



@JamesFiiO
Indeed but the light is quite useless if you have your Q3 in your pocket with a smartphone.  So, it only makes sense if you use it as a desktop DAC and see the light. I don't think it should be any problem, many small devices, e.g. Bluetooth cables and headphones, have sound notifications equipped with their firmwares nowadays....


----------



## RoN1N47

I received the q3 today. I went to the sound settings in Windows 10 to change the sample rate and bit depth and I noticed that the highest available option was 24bit/384k. The q3 supports up to 32bit/768k. I had already installed the fiio usb dac driver when I first bought the BTR5. I was wondering why the rest of the sample rates are not showing up for me.


----------



## FiiO

RoN1N47 said:


> I received the q3 today. I went to the sound settings in Windows 10 to change the sample rate and bit depth and I noticed that the highest available option was 24bit/384k. The q3 supports up to 32bit/768k. I had already installed the fiio usb dac driver when I first bought the BTR5. I was wondering why the rest of the sample rates are not showing up for me.


Dear friend,

You could try to switch the output mode in the software like foobar to ASIO mode first.

Then play a 768k file to check again. From the FiiO Control panel, you will find the current sample rate is 768k at that time: 






Best regards


----------



## Sajid Amit

Hello everyone,

Dropping a brief review of the Hip DAC and a comparison with the FiiO Q3.



I liked both dac amp combos!


----------



## H T T

.


----------



## xTidus

Hi @FiiO,
I'm interested in buying the Fiio Q3 and using it through my iPhone. However, I would like to know : Is there a remplacement cable Usb c - Lightning that we could buy if the one included break ?
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## gto88

xTidus said:


> Hi @FiiO,
> I'm interested in buying the Fiio Q3 and using it through my iPhone. However, I would like to know : Is there a remplacement cable Usb c - Lightning that we could buy if the one included break ?
> Thanks for your reply.


Just googled it, they are quite easy to find.  The one comes with the package is pretty short, it is only  useful if you are sticking it with your phone.


----------



## FiiO

xTidus said:


> Hi @FiiO,
> I'm interested in buying the Fiio Q3 and using it through my iPhone. However, I would like to know : Is there a remplacement cable Usb c - Lightning that we could buy if the one included break ?
> Thanks for your reply.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your interest. If that adapter is broken, you could get our LT-LT1 for help at that time.

Best regards


----------



## xTidus

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your interest. If that adapter is broken, you could get our LT-LT1 for help at that time.
> 
> Best regards


Hi thanks for your reply. 
I'll look forward to it.

Best regards


----------



## xTidus

gto88 said:


> Just googled it, they are quite easy to find.  The one comes with the package is pretty short, it is only  useful if you are sticking it with your phone.


Hi, thanks for your reply. That doesn't seem so easy for me : I live in France and I can only found cables on Aliexpress (and also Ebay... ) which isn't a totally safe website compared to Amazon or other websites with physical stores.
Have you some link of cables that are compatible and longer than Fiio's one please ?

Best regards


----------



## raif71

xTidus said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. That doesn't seem so easy for me : I live in France and I can only found cables on Aliexpress (and also Ebay... ) which isn't a totally safe website compared to Amazon or other websites with physical stores.
> Have you some link of cables that are compatible and longer than Fiio's one please ?
> 
> Best regards


https://www.amazon.fr/Apple-Lightning-USB-USB-C-Cable-USB-C/dp/B01DGDNMWA . What about that link? @FiiO is that a compatible cable to use with q3 ?


----------



## gto88 (May 24, 2021)

xTidus said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. That doesn't seem so easy for me : I live in France and I can only found cables on Aliexpress (and also Ebay... ) which isn't a totally safe website compared to Amazon or other websites with physical stores.
> Have you some link of cables that are compatible and longer than Fiio's one please ?
> 
> Best regards


Isn't UK is closer to yuou.
You can find them in amazon uk:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=usb+c+to+lightning&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

EDIT, I see someone post  amazon France, didn't know that.


----------



## FiiO Willson

raif71 said:


> https://www.amazon.fr/Apple-Lightning-USB-USB-C-Cable-USB-C/dp/B01DGDNMWA . What about that link? @FiiO is that a compatible cable to use with q3 ?


No, It will do not work with Q3. 
This is just a normal data cable and cannot transmit audio signals. 
You can ask your local dealer if they sell the FiiO LT-LT1?


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> Isn't UK is closer to yuou.
> You can find them in amazon uk:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=usb+c+to+lightning&ref=nb_sb_noss_2
> 
> EDIT, I see someone post  amazon France, didn't know that.


This one is not supported either.
Apple's camera kit supports it too, however, the camera kit is a USB A port and you will need to buy an adapter cable for it to work.
You can ask your local dealer if they sell the FiiO LT-LT1?


----------



## raif71

FiiO Willson said:


> No, It will do not work with Q3.
> This is just a normal data cable and cannot transmit audio signals.
> You can ask your local dealer if they sell the FiiO LT-LT1?







What about this extension lightning cable (female to male) ? Can this be used with the FiiO LT-LT1 just so that people can get longer connection since the FiiO LT-LT1 is short.


----------



## FiiO Willson

raif71 said:


> What about this extension lightning cable (female to male) ? Can this be used with the FiiO LT-LT1 just so that people can get longer connection since the FiiO LT-LT1 is short.


I think this cable(the link below) will probably solve your problem, but there are few customers who say that this cable is not as good as the original one that came with our Q3.

If you are using the LT-LT1, you can use a Type-C male to Type-C female cable to extend the distance.

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...43b55fafdedbc4880be4bfc867107cdd00799bed9fc8d


----------



## Janala

I get terrible distortion with hissing noice when I use my Fioo Q3 with my iPhone. As soon as it comes close to the phone the distortion starts.
Where there not supposed to be some kind of shielding in the case?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Janala said:


> I get terrible distortion with hissing noice when I use my Fioo Q3 with my iPhone. As soon as it comes close to the phone the distortion starts.
> Where there not supposed to be some kind of shielding in the case?


hi, would it be better for you to try and bundle or place it like this?


----------



## Janala

FiiO Willson said:


> hi, would it be better for you to try and bundle or place it like this?


I will try this and see if it helps, thanks!


----------



## neil74

Frustrating thing is that mine turned up without the lightning cable and so far every Mifi usb-c to lightning cable I have tried does not work, so either it seems there is something proprietary about the one Fiio supply or my unit is faulty.


----------



## raif71

neil74 said:


> Frustrating thing is that mine turned up without the lightning cable and so far every Mifi usb-c to lightning cable I have tried does not work, so either it seems there is something proprietary about the one Fiio supply or my unit is faulty.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...b-native-dsd512-decoding.943213/post-16123145 - perhaps more or less answer your issue?


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jun 8, 2021)

neil74 said:


> Frustrating thing is that mine turned up without the lightning cable and so far every Mifi usb-c to lightning cable I have tried does not work, so either it seems there is something proprietary about the one Fiio supply or my unit is faulty.


Hi,
This cable can help you.
This Cable can be adapted to a wider range of products than the original one.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002474082382.html


----------



## Guy Fawkes (Jun 8, 2021)

hi,

today I bought the Q3 and I too, like several users, have the problem of interference when the device is near my smartphone. I use the Q3 with a Google Pixel XL (1st gen) and IEM FA7 and both with the stock cable and with the LT-TC1 but the problem persists, I tried to follow the instructions given by FIIO on the correct positioning behind the smartphone but nothing to do.

I also own a BTR5 and if used in usb dac mode with the same smartphone, there is no interference of any kind.

Edit:

I tried with a different smartphone (Motorola One) the exact same problem. I am beginning to think that the shielding that is supposed to prevent this kind of problem is not effective or I have a faulty unit.


----------



## Janala

Guy Fawkes said:


> hi,
> 
> today I bought the Q3 and I too, like several users, have the problem of interference when the device is near my smartphone. I use the Q3 with a Google Pixel XL (1st gen) and IEM FA7 and both with the stock cable and with the LT-TC1 but the problem persists, I tried to follow the instructions given by FIIO on the correct positioning behind the smartphone but nothing to do.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem and at this moment I think it’s pretty useless to use with my iPhone 11 Pro.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Janala said:


> I have the same problem and at this moment I think it’s pretty useless to use with my iPhone 11 Pro.





Janala said:


> I have the same problem and at this moment I think it’s pretty useless to use with my iPhone 11 Pro.



Unfortunately the problem also occurs with Android smartphones.

This evening I made my first outing with the Q3, listening to the music at low volume and when I arrived at the house it began to emit a very strong interference that forced me to remove the headphones and turn it off.

I would like to know from FIIO if they are aware of this problem and if it has been solved in any way


----------



## pjones5

Guy Fawkes said:


> Unfortunately the problem also occurs with Android smartphones.
> 
> This evening I made my first outing with the Q3, listening to the music at low volume and when I arrived at the house it began to emit a very strong interference that forced me to remove the headphones and turn it off.
> 
> I would like to know from FIIO if they are aware of this problem and if it has been solved in any way


At the very least, FiiO could stop saying they "shielded" the internal components. 
At one point, I tried wrapping the exterior of the Q3 in a shielding tape, and it marginally improved it.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

pjones5 said:


> At the very least, FiiO could stop saying they "shielded" the internal components.
> At one point, I tried wrapping the exterior of the Q3 in a shielding tape, and it marginally improved it.


As far as I'm concerned, mine will return to the sender, too bad because I like the way it sounds


----------



## FiiO Willson

Guy Fawkes said:


> As far as I'm concerned, mine will return to the sender, too bad because I like the way it sounds





pjones5 said:


> At the very least, FiiO could stop saying they "shielded" the internal components.
> At one point, I tried wrapping the exterior of the Q3 in a shielding tape, and it marginally improved it.





Janala said:


> I have the same problem and at this moment I think it’s pretty useless to use with my iPhone 11 Pro.


We are very sorry for the trouble we have caused you.
It does work better with an Apple phone.


----------



## H T T

FiiO Willson said:


> We are very sorry for the trouble we have caused you.
> It does work better with an Apple phone.


I am having significant EMI/static issues with my iPhone X. The interference is frustrating as the Q3 is a truly excellent product otherwise. Interestingly, the static seems worse then when I first received the unit. The Q3 cannot be satisfactorily used stacked on/with the phone. That was my intended purpose. I will need to look elsewhere for a pocket-friendly amp solution.


----------



## FiiO Willson

H T T said:


> I am having significant EMI/static issues with my iPhone X. The interference is frustrating as the Q3 is a truly excellent product otherwise. Interestingly, the static seems worse then when I first received the unit. The Q3 cannot be satisfactorily used stacked on/with the phone. That was my intended purpose. I will need to look elsewhere for a pocket-friendly amp solution.


Sorry,
1, Q3, like many hifi headphones, uses a large number of precision & high-speed op-amps to ensure audio performance, and these devices are also sensitive to external interference.
2, we have designed it with multiple protections against external interference, which can be seen in the product diagram of the anti-interference measures in the product introduction. These measures can reduce the interference to very low, and in our laboratory test environment can not hear the explicit noise
3, the actual user use environment is very different, interference sound with the user's mobile phone antenna position, coverage angle, and even the user's environment cellular signal strength have a great relationship. If the bundle is still unacceptable, please try to switch the mobile phone network or not to bundle with the mobile phone closely.
4,2G/3G/4G/5G signal interference is not the same, especially under 2G interference can not be solved, because the 2G system determines the peak power of the wireless signal is very strong.


----------



## Ichos

It is phone and carrier dependant.
I haven't experienced any issues with my Xiaomi Note 9 pro with 4G signals.


----------



## pjones5

I wonder if aluminum backed phones will see better performance. I believe both the iPhone 11 and X are glass backed. My iPhone 11 was terrible with the Q3, will have to try it with the iPhone 12.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry,
> 1, Q3, like many hifi headphones, uses a large number of precision & high-speed op-amps to ensure audio performance, and these devices are also sensitive to external interference.
> 2, we have designed it with multiple protections against external interference, which can be seen in the product diagram of the anti-interference measures in the product introduction. These measures can reduce the interference to very low, and in our laboratory test environment can not hear the explicit noise
> 3, the actual user use environment is very different, interference sound with the user's mobile phone antenna position, coverage angle, and even the user's environment cellular signal strength have a great relationship. If the bundle is still unacceptable, please try to switch the mobile phone network or not to bundle with the mobile phone closely.
> 4,2G/3G/4G/5G signal interference is not the same, especially under 2G interference can not be solved, because the 2G system determines the peak power of the wireless signal is very strong.


I wonder why I don't get the same problem with my BTR5 in USB DAC mode, it works perfectly and even placing it on my smartphone, it doesn't emit any interference, yet no protection has been vaunted in the specs


----------



## Ichos

Guy Fawkes said:


> I wonder why I don't get the same problem with my BTR5 in USB DAC mode, it works perfectly and even placing it on my smartphone, it doesn't emit any interference, yet no protection has been vaunted in the specs


I suppose because inside the Q3 there are parts more sensitive to EMI.


----------



## takeitblue (Jun 11, 2021)

It's worth checking if it's not caused by the poor and thin stock usb cable. I bought the FiiO LT-TC1 which is shielded and significantly better quality cable, so far all works well
@FiiO Willson why you equipped the Q3 with such a crap cables?


----------



## Guy Fawkes

takeitblue said:


> It's worth checking if it's not caused by the poor and thin stock usb cable. I bought the FiiO LT-TC1 which is shielded and significantly better quality cable, so far all works well
> @FiiO Willson why you equipped the Q3 with such a crap cables?


As I have already written, I also own the LT-TC1 cable and the problem remains the same.


----------



## FiiO Willson

takeitblue said:


> It's worth checking if it's not caused by the poor and thin stock usb cable. I bought the FiiO LT-TC1 which is shielded and significantly better quality cable, so far all works well
> @FiiO Willson why you equipped the Q3 with such a crap cables?





Guy Fawkes said:


> As I have already written, I also own the LT-TC1 cable and the problem remains the same.


The Q3 interference, which has little to do with the Cable, may vary from individual machine to machine.

In fact this interference is relatively minor, but we do a lot of work to reduce it, and this is probably the best we can do at the moment.


----------



## Kankys

FiiO said:


> Jak lépe připoutat Q3 k mobilnímu telefonu?
> 
> Q3 může být rušen, pokud je příliš blízko k oblasti antény telefonu. Pro lepší připoutání Q3 k mobilnímu telefonu můžete vyzkoušet následující metody:
> 
> ...



I solved the problem with the antenna by using the food foil that I put in the bag and between the iphone and q3.  The interference completely disappeared.  I'm sorry for my bad English I'm from the Czech Republic…


----------



## Kankys

Kankys said:


> I solved the problem with the antenna by using the food foil that I put in the bag and between the iphone and q3.  The interference completely disappeared.  I'm sorry for my bad English I'm from the Czech Republic…


https://imgway.cz/Oub/2E8B341A-8481-490D-A495-2DD05F355333.jpeg https://imgway.cz/Ouc/B138E360-3FAA-4A10-B435-7F2D8520B57D.jpeg https://imgway.cz/Oud/8F876925-9377-4AF3-A5A5-A5EB6811E947.jpeg https://imgway.cz/Oue/2E6CDA65-B8AA-4128-BCE9-471782E790C0.jpeg


----------



## Kankys

Hi, can I use this cable for my FiiO Q3?  My Lt-LT1 broke in a few days.
https://headphones.cz/prislusenstvi/kabely-redukce/xduoo-x-c15


----------



## FiiO

Kankys said:


> Hi, can I use this cable for my FiiO Q3?  My Lt-LT1 broke in a few days.
> https://headphones.cz/prislusenstvi/kabely-redukce/xduoo-x-c15


Dear friend,

Not sure about the compatibility. But if you don't mind, you could have a try. As for the problem with the LT-LT1, you could contact the seller for help first. If the seller still fails to help, please contact support@fiio.com for help.

Best regards


----------



## kismetsky

I was considering the Q3 but all these reports of interference and distortion are keeping me away.  I've checked the threads for ifi Hip DAC and a few other contenders and none of them are reporting this issue.


----------



## Ichos

kismetsky said:


> I was considering the Q3 but all these reports of interference and distortion are keeping me away.  I've checked the threads for ifi Hip DAC and a few other contenders and none of them are reporting this issue.


I have never experienced interference and distortion but I don't stack my phone with Q3 rather I use a short cable and lay it under the it.


----------



## kismetsky

Ichos said:


> I have never experienced interference and distortion but I don't stack my phone with Q3 rather I use a short cable and lay it under the it.


That's great for your use case - glad it's working for you; the product photos, general design, and included accessories definitely promote stacking with a transport device (phone or otherwise).

Have you compared the SQ with other similar products?


----------



## Ichos

I have reviewed it here

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/review/24758/


----------



## kismetsky

Ichos said:


> I have reviewed it here
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/review/24758/


Thanks, I did read that one before - didn't connect that it was your review. Cheers!


----------



## Ichos

kismetsky said:


> Thanks, I did read that one before - didn't connect that it was your review. Cheers!


You are welcome.
I really like it but there are so many variables that people might indeed experience interference.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

kismetsky said:


> I was considering the Q3 but all these reports of interference and distortion are keeping me away.  I've checked the threads for ifi Hip DAC and a few other contenders and none of them are reporting this issue.


Interference yes but no distortion. I have read around that Hip Dac can also suffer from this problem. Interference occurs only exclusively when it is stacked on the smartphone but not all the times, it depends on the reception of the network.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Guy Fawkes said:


> Interference yes but no distortion. I have read around that Hip Dac can also suffer from this problem. Interference occurs only exclusively when it is stacked on the smartphone but not all the times, it depends on the reception of the network.


Interference is only present when the phone is bundled and is relatively minor
No problem if the phone and Q3 are not that close together。


----------



## gto88 (Jun 16, 2021)

@FiiO will fiio update usb driver? I wonder how it can fit all those dac.
and the Xmos driver version has been updated to 5.x, but fiio stop at 4.47??


----------



## kismetsky (Jun 16, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Interference is only present when the phone is bundled and is relatively minor
> No problem if the phone and Q3 are not that close together。


Unfortunately that’s my primary use case - stacked/bundled with my phone, especially with Apple Music receiving the lossless treatment.  Is this Fiio’s official statement on stacking dac/amps and phones? If you have an issue, don’t worry it’s only minor. If it still bothers you, don’t stack them?  My apologies for sounding a bit crass, I’m just flabbergasted that a product designed to be stacked is recommended to not be stacked to avoid a potential problem.


----------



## raif71

Hi Fiio, thanks to this particular thread I got the notion of upcoming L27 cable with usb-c ie cable to connect Sony walkman players with wmport to external DACs  with usb. I have both now of cables ie wmport to usb-c and micro-usb. I have tried connecting these cables to various external DAPs from other brands, not only from Fiio. Some are successful, some are not. Just want to get an idea why is it that I'm able to connect to Fiio Q5s, Sony pha3 amp/dac and Topping d30pro but cannot to Topping dsd nx4 or smsl m400. Is it because of how the different usb manufacturers make the usb drivers/fw or ... ? Thanks


----------



## FiiO

raif71 said:


> Hi Fiio, thanks to this particular thread I got the notion of upcoming L27 cable with usb-c ie cable to connect Sony walkman players with wmport to external DACs  with usb. I have both now of cables ie wmport to usb-c and micro-usb. I have tried connecting these cables to various external DAPs from other brands, not only from Fiio. Some are successful, some are not. Just want to get an idea why is it that I'm able to connect to Fiio Q5s, Sony pha3 amp/dac and Topping d30pro but cannot to Topping dsd nx4 or smsl m400. Is it because of how the different usb manufacturers make the usb drivers/fw or ... ? Thanks


Dear friend,

It may be a compatibility problem between the Sony players and this DAC. We tested this cable with our BTR5 as well. But it could not work with Sony player.

Best regards


----------



## H T T (Jun 18, 2021)

kismetsky said:


> Unfortunately that’s my primary use case - stacked/bundled with my phone, especially with Apple Music receiving the lossless treatment.  Is this Fiio’s official statement on stacking dac/amps and phones? If you have an issue, don’t worry it’s only minor. If it still bothers you, don’t stack them?  My apologies for sounding a bit crass, I’m just flabbergasted that a product designed to be stacked is recommended to not be stacked to avoid a potential problem.


My thoughts and feelings exactly. I thought FiiO's motto was to listen and learn from the customer. IMO, a good part of listening and learning is actually doing something about product issues. Maybe after-purchase concerns are not a concern for FiiO? Oh well, I will address this lack of support with my wallet. My money will go elsewhere.


----------



## raif71

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It may be a compatibility problem between the Sony players and this DAC. We tested this cable with our BTR5 as well. But it could not work with Sony player.
> 
> Best regards


I hope you will explore and try to solve this "compatibility problem". Thank you.


----------



## FiiO

raif71 said:


> I hope you will explore and try to solve this "compatibility problem". Thank you.


For the compatibility problem of Sony players with some DAC, you may need to report to the support of Sony for help. Or you could consider other DAC which is compatible with the Sony players instead.

Best regards


----------



## raif71

FiiO said:


> For the compatibility problem of Sony players with some DAC, you may need to report to the support of Sony for help. Or you could consider other DAC which is compatible with the Sony players instead.
> 
> Best regards


I managed to solve the problem of connecting my Sony A55 to Topping nx4 dsd by using this setup outline in this thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-nx4.854311/post-16415243 . Works with smsl m400 and Topping d10s too and it uses the Fiio L27 cable with hub and other adapters.


----------



## FiiO

*--From James Trew / Engadget （https://www.engadget.com/the-best-dac-for-lossless-high-resolution-music-iphone-android-160056147.html）*
Best for super high resolution: Fiio Q3​*Price:* $150

*Max resolution:* 32-bit / 768kHz

Fiio has been a popular name in the portable DAC scene for a while now, and for good reason. The products deliver solid audio quality, support all manner of resolutions and are compatible with a wide range of devices. The Q3 is bigger than the previous options on this list (it’s about 1cm shorter than an iPhone 4), but remains fully portable. There are even some goofy silicone bands so you can strap it to your phone, rather than have a flappy, heavy appendage.

For users on the go, the Q3’s built-in battery (good for about eight hours) means you won’t need to drain the power on whatever you’re plugging it into. It also means mobile users won’t need a dreaded second cable. Throw in support for _three_ different size headphone jacks (sadly, ¼-inch isn’t one of them) and you have a DAC that will serve you souped-up sounds wherever you are and whatever you’re listening to.

There isn’t a display, which you might expect for something this size, but there is an LED that changes color when you’re listening to something higher than 48kHz, so you can tell which tracks in your streaming service’s library really are higher-res. The dedicated volume control doubles as a power knob and there’s also a “bass boost” switch just like the good old days. On top of the USB-C input, there’s also the option for analog audio sources via the 3.5mm port.

Even if you’re not listening to high sample rate music, the Q3 sounds fantastic. The difference in volume, punch and dynamic range that comes through in songs that sounded flat and dense when listening directly through a phone or laptop was remarkable. Throw in support for all the hertz and bit-depths that you’ll likely ever need and what’s not to like? Especially as the Q3 comes in cheaper than some of the less capable options in this guide (the slight extra heft will be a key factor here).


----------



## Guy Fawkes (Jun 22, 2021)

I need a straight and longer USB-C cable than that supplied in the package compatible with Q3, and LT-TC1 is too short. Where can I find it?






the one on this image should be enough and it doesn't seem to be the LT-TC1, which cable is it?



.


----------



## FiiO (Jun 23, 2021)

Guy Fawkes said:


> I need a straight and longer USB-C cable than that supplied in the package compatible with Q3, and LT-TC1 is too short. Where can I find it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

It is a longer version 'LT-LT1'. We may make a longer version if the requirement in the market is large.

Best regards


----------



## Guy Fawkes

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is a longer version 'LT-TC1'. We may make a longer version if the requirement in the market is large.
> 
> Best regards


That would be great

.


----------



## takeitblue

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is a longer version 'LT-TC1'. We may make a longer version if the requirement in the market is large.
> 
> Best regards



I think it would be very useful, you could use your smartphone comfortably while connected to the Q3 and headphones. Now it's almost impossible 
I would opt for 1.3m


----------



## Guy Fawkes

takeitblue said:


> I think it would be very useful, you could use your smartphone comfortably while connected to the Q3 and headphones. Now it's almost impossible
> I would opt for 1.3m


For me 20cm is more than enough to keep it in another pocket and far enough away from the smartphone to avoid interference.

.


----------



## FiiO

A vote about longer version FiiO LT-LT1(https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/609228.html)
Which length would you choose: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-vote-about-longer-version-fiio-lt-lt1.958360/​


----------



## FiiO Willson

We want to make some cable for you:
1, Lightning to USB-B OTG cable, about 50cm，for someone who want to connect iPhone with Desktop Decoder&AMP
2, Lightning to USB Type-C cable, for someone who want to connect iPhone with Portable Decoder&AMP.Better cable, and may also change length depending on material.


----------



## Guy Fawkes (Jun 24, 2021)

FiiO said:


> A vote about longer version FiiO LT-LT1(https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/609228.html)
> Which length would you choose: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-vote-about-longer-version-fiio-lt-lt1.958360/​


I'm interested in the LT-TC1 for Andriod

.


----------



## H T T (Jun 24, 2021)

From the Lotoo thread's suggestion, I placed an order for an RFI choke. It will take several weeks before the chokes get delivered. I will report back with my finding in regards to the Q3.

There are so many nice elements about the Q3. I have been looking at other dongles. The Q3 is so value-packed and a very nice performer. I would love to see a Q3 vs. Onyx comparison. Maybe @FiiO could send a review unit to @Ichos to compare the two THX units?


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Hello,

I have been using the Fiio Q3 to power my Hifiman Sundara on 2.5mm balanced and it seems fine. But based on what I have read the Sundara seems to require more power. So was wondering if I should invest in another amp like the Fiio K5 Pro or any other brand as well or just stick with the Q3?


----------



## Rahmaniac24

One option is using Fiio Q3 as a dac and combine it with a Ifi zen can as the amp. Would this combo work?


----------



## Ichos

Not the best option as the Q3 doesn't have dedicated line out.


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> Not the best option as the Q3 doesn't have dedicated line out.


Oh okay. I can't use an 3.5mm aux cable as output which I can input into the zen can?


----------



## Ichos

Rahmaniac24 said:


> Oh okay. I can't use an 3.5mm aux cable as output which I can input into the zen can?


Yes you can but your signal will be double amplified from the Q3 and the ZEN.


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> Yes you can but your signal will be double amplified from the Q3 and the ZEN.


Oh okay. Got it. Would that affect the final sound output?


----------



## Ichos

Rahmaniac24 said:


> Oh okay. Got it. Would that affect the final sound output?


In theory yes , you will pick noise but you can start with this combo , find out how it works for you and later on save for a ZEN DAC or something similar.


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> In theory yes , you will pick noise but you can start with this combo , find out how it works for you and later on save for a ZEN DAC or something similar.


Got it. Thanks for sharing! Will see


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> In theory yes , you will pick noise but you can start with this combo , find out how it works for you and later on save for a ZEN DAC or something similar.


But one question - isn't using a dedicated amp with a dap say sony a45 or with a laptop or even the lightning dongle on iphone technically double amplification? Is that different from this Fiio Q3 + ifi zen can combo in any way?


----------



## Ichos

Rahmaniac24 said:


> But one question - isn't using a dedicated amp with a dap say sony a45 or with a laptop or even the lightning dongle on iphone technically double amplification? Is that different from this Fiio Q3 + ifi zen can combo in any way?


Yes it is , that is why using a dedicated line out yields better results.
And some dongles are calibrated to act as preamps with a full scale 2V line out.
It depends on the topology that is why I replied that you can test it with Q3 and maybe it works great


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> Yes it is , that is why using a dedicated line out yields better results.
> And some dongles are calibrated to act as preamps with a full scale 2V line out.
> It depends on the topology that is why I replied that you can test it with Q3 and maybe it works great


Cool. I am looking at the Schitt magni hersey since it's a bit cheaper than zen can. Let's see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## Ichos

Why not the Magni?


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> Why not the Magni?


Mainly for the color considering there is not much of a difference sound wise from what I read. Which one do you suggest?


----------



## Ichos

Rahmaniac24 said:


> Mainly for the color considering there is not much of a difference sound wise from what I read. Which one do you suggest?


From what I am gathering with intensive reading , since I haven't heard them , I would choose the Magni.

Let me throw something else on the table - Schiit Hel 3... and keep the Q3 for on the go.


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> From what I am gathering with intensive reading , since I haven't heard them , I would choose the Magni.
> 
> Let me throw something else on the table - Schiit Hel 3... and keep the Q3 for on the go.


Oh okay. Will keep it in mind

I was also looking at the Hel 3 but it is not available right now and has been out of stock for a while.


----------



## Ichos

Rahmaniac24 said:


> Oh okay. Will keep it in mind
> 
> I was also looking at the Hel 3 but it is not available right now and has been out of stock for a while.


Here is my review if you care for reading it.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/schiit-audio-hel-2.25098/review/25919/
Well worth the wait.


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> Here is my review if you care for reading it.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/schiit-audio-hel-2.25098/review/25919/
> Well worth the wait.


Nice review, thanks for sharing. Like I said not sure if or when it will be available here. Even on Schitt website it says ready to ship in 6-8 weeks. So I would have to wait quite a lot if I have to get this.

Since we are talking about a dac-amp combo, how about Fiio k5 pro? Is it good? This is also out of stock right now but should be available soon since Fiio has an official store here in india.


----------



## Ichos

Rahmaniac24 said:


> Nice review, thanks for sharing. Like I said not sure if or when it will be available here. Even on Schitt website it says ready to ship in 6-8 weeks. So I would have to wait quite a lot if I have to get this.
> 
> Since we are talking about a dac-amp combo, how about Fiio k5 pro? Is it good? This is also out of stock right now but should be available soon since Fiio has an official store here in india.


Yes it is good , nothing wrong with it 
I have reviewed long time ago for a Greek magazine and I think that is very good for the money.
Nice coherent and enjoyable sound and tons of power.


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> Yes it is good , nothing wrong with it
> I have reviewed long time ago for a Greek magazine and I think that is very good for the money.
> Nice coherent and enjoyable sound and tons of power.


I will probably look into it then. The only issue is I have to buy extra lightning to usb cable to use with my iPhone but should not be a problem using with my Samsung tablet apart from the laptop.  Let me see. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Ichos

Rahmaniac24 said:


> I will probably look into it then. The only issue is I have to buy extra lightning to usb cable to use with my iPhone but should not be a problem using with my Samsung tablet apart from the laptop.  Let me see. Thanks for your suggestions!


You are welcome.

Just note that I am not sure if is compatible with Android.
I have only tested it with windows PC.


----------



## Rahmaniac24

Ichos said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Just note that I am not sure if is compatible with Android.
> I have only tested it with windows PC.


Sure okay. For now I think I will go with the magni and down the road get a Modi3+. I already have few dacs - the Fiio Q3, apple dongle and Sony a45 which can be used as a usb dac.


----------



## sfrsfr

Is there any difference between the 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outputs in practice? According to the tech specs they should be the same. Anyone here did a listening A/B test to compare?


----------



## Ichos

sfrsfr said:


> Is there any difference between the 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outputs in practice? According to the tech specs they should be the same. Anyone here did a listening A/B test to compare?


They sound exactly the same.
The 4.4mm though is more robust and has better contact and fit.


----------



## ClieOS

Wrong post


----------



## DeTinux

I got one for my birthday. Love it very much! Works like a charm with my iPhone.

However, when I use it with my Shanling Q1 it drains the Shanlings battery a lot, like 20% in 18 minutes. The charging switch is off. Both devices brand new.

Shanling suggests the Fiio is using power: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...table-hi-fi-music-player.920927/post-16496510

What can I do?


----------



## FiiO

DeTinux said:


> I got one for my birthday. Love it very much! Works like a charm with my iPhone.
> 
> However, when I use it with my Shanling Q1 it drains the Shanlings battery a lot, like 20% in 18 minutes. The charging switch is off. Both devices brand new.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

【RGB light status indication】




Status ON(standby)USB DACLine inLow battery warningCharging (OFF) Charging (ON)Light colorBluePCM≤48kHz:Blue;
PCM> 48kHz:Yellow;
DSD:GreenBlueRed light flashes every 2sRed light pulses;Constantly on when fully chargedCorresponding light pulses;Constantly on when fully charged

You could check the indicator status for confirming whether the Q3 is being charged? Or you could check whether the problem remains when connecting the Q3 to other device?

Best regards


----------



## pacmanbr (Aug 11, 2021)

@FiiO Does Q3 works with the micro USB cable CL06? I have an old Samsung S7, which uses micro USB port (it supports OTG).


----------



## FiiO

pacmanbr said:


> @FiiO Does Q3 works with the micro USB cable CL06? I have an old Samsung S7, which uses micro USB port (it supports OTG).


Dear friend,

If your mobile phone support USB audio output, the connection could theoretically work. I tested the FiiO X53+Q3 using CL06 and the output works fine. 

Best regards


----------



## Roland68

DeTinux said:


> I got one for my birthday. Love it very much! Works like a charm with my iPhone.
> 
> However, when I use it with my Shanling Q1 it drains the Shanlings battery a lot, like 20% in 18 minutes. The charging switch is off. Both devices brand new.
> 
> ...


You could try to use a cable where the + supply line is not connected.


----------



## H T T

I would love a Q3 mini with a form factor like the Paw S1.


----------



## jeejack

H T T said:


> I would love a Q3 mini with a form factor like the Paw S1.


BTR5 ?


----------



## H T T

jeejack said:


> BTR5 ?


Wires are my friends.


----------



## gto88

@FiiO , I asked about USB DAC driver, and now I see the 5.22 beta version, and I download it running now,.
So far so good.  Good job.


----------



## pjones5

H T T said:


> Wires are my friends.


BTR5 does have USB-DAC capability


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> @FiiO , I asked about USB DAC driver, and now I see the 5.22 beta version, and I download it running now,.
> So far so good.  Good job.


----------



## H T T

pjones5 said:


> BTR5 does have USB-DAC capability


Why pay for BT when I don't want it? Different people wanting different things.


----------



## Rin1990

So, I am planning to upgrade from my old Q1 MK1 DAC Amp to this.

How does it fare in comparison, any owners can help a bit? Thanks.


----------



## Ichos

Rin1990 said:


> So, I am planning to upgrade from my old Q1 MK1 DAC Amp to this.
> 
> How does it fare in comparison, any owners can help a bit? Thanks.


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/reviews#review-24758


----------



## Rin1990

Ichos said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q3-thx-balanced-dac-amplifier.24740/reviews#review-24758


Thank you for the review.

I actually spent a few hours with the demo Q3 at the audio shop where they have it along with the iFi Hip DAC2.







It's definitely got that slight improvement on all aspects on both DAC Amps compared to my crusty old Q1 MK1.

The most notable difference is that Q3 sounded more neutral to my ears whereas the Hip DAC2 sounded warmer, and both have similarly decent staging for the asking price. The Q3 definitely feels more powerful though in terms of raw driving power alone, there's plenty of volume to spare even while using low gain for my IEMs.

Overall, a nice bump but ultimately, I decided that it's not worth the spending because it doesn't seem to reach to the levels that justify the upgrade as it seems more like paying more and getting less in return.

Maybe I should save up and consider the Q5S or something similar to that price...


----------



## Ichos

Rin1990 said:


> Thank you for the review.
> 
> I actually spent a few hours with the demo Q3 at the audio shop where they have it along with the iFi Hip DAC2.
> 
> ...


The Q5S TC is a lot better than the Q3 but I think that is out of stock.


----------



## Rin1990

Ichos said:


> The Q5S TC is a lot better than the Q3 but I think that is out of stock.


Well it'll be a bummer if it is.

I did happened to test something else there too, like the iDSD Signature (Which sounded bloody awesome!!), but I digress. Guess I'll have to keep looking or waiting.


----------



## Ichos

The iDSD signature is awesome but expensive and bulky.


----------



## Rin1990

Ichos said:


> The iDSD signature is awesome but expensive and bulky.


Yep. Not the most pocket friendly, both figuratively and literally


----------



## FiiO

Now we have two new OTG cable in stock! ​
FiiO LT-LT3 Type-C to Lightning OTG Cable for iOS Connect BTR5 BTR3K Q3 Q5S-TC K9Pro(20CM):​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003461497342.html






FiiO LT-TC3 Type-C to Type C OTG Cable for Android Xiaomi/HuaWei Connect BTR5 BTR3K Q3 Q5S-TC K9Pro(20CM):​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003461483817.html


----------



## raif71

FiiO said:


> Now we have two new OTG cable in stock! ​
> FiiO LT-LT3 Type-C to Lightning OTG Cable for iOS Connect BTR5 BTR3K Q3 Q5S-TC K9Pro(20CM):​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003461497342.html
> 
> 
> ...


For the LT-TC3 cable, what does the direction of the arrows mean? Thanks


----------



## FiiO

raif71 said:


> For the LT-TC3 cable, what does the direction of the arrows mean? Thanks


The signal's direction. For example, from mobile phone to FiiO Q3.

Best regards


----------



## lpd2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Just got mine. Love it! It has the combination of future-proof elements I was looking for - Usb-c for my macbook air (plus my itx desktop case front io), native dsd512, balanced 4.4, and THX AAA clean power. Bluetooth doesn't quite ring my bells just yet, but I've heard the BTR5 and it sounds pretty good. I like the straightforward heavy and hi-fi design and feel of this unit over that. Q3 seems more like a modern O2/ODAC with mobility if needed, than BTR5 competition. Can't wait to give my incoming Focal Elegia a nice running-in with this little THX unit.


----------



## FiiO Willson

lpd2 said:


> Just got mine. Love it! It has the combination of future-proof elements I was looking for - Usb-c for my macbook air (plus my itx desktop case front io), native dsd512, balanced 4.4, and THX AAA clean power. Bluetooth doesn't quite ring my bells just yet, but I've heard the BTR5 and it sounds pretty good. I like the straightforward heavy and hi-fi design and feel of this unit over that. Q3 seems more like a modern O2/ODAC with mobility if needed, than BTR5 competition. Can't wait to give my incoming Focal Elegia a nice running-in with this little THX unit.


----------



## FiiO

*A Questionnaire About Use Scenarios of FiiO Q1MKII/Q3*

Recently, FiiO has released the USB audio adapter, KA3. Meanwhile, the portable DAC and amplifier Q1MKII and Q3 are hot-selling. To design and develop more appropriate products for you, we are eager to know your needs in daily use scenarios. Therefore, we would like to invite you to fill in the questionnaire below. Thank you so much for your support.

Link: https://forms.gle/bt8UnPhWD6hYNzsu5


----------



## lpd2

I am driving a newly arrived set of Focal Elegia over ears closed back headphones quite well using a balanced 4.4mm cable from Meze. Plenty of power for these headphones. Also drove the 150ohm Neumann NDH20 well using 3.5mm, high gain with a bit of headroom leftover. That particular model is single-ended only so I imagine headphones with similar or even higher power requirements that can be run balanced will be fine on the Q3 using the much-appreciated pentaconn. Now I just have to listen to all my albums again!


----------



## lpd2

Nicely fits atop the cables in my Focal carrying case with room to spare, and headphones well protected by the included Fiio neoprene-like mesh pouch, which can hold interconnects along w/ amp. Great size and protection for inside nearly any full size headphone case. The Elegia sound just as good off of the 3.5mm out, which I've been using for the last few albums. No hiccups. great product, great price.


----------



## pjones5

Sold my Q3 a few months back. This forum had me missing it so I purchased another one! 
It is a really great portable DAC/amp - love the clean THX sound and has reasonable power (the iFi Hip DAC has more though). With the BTR5's price climbing to $200 (I think I got mine for $120...?), I feel like the Q3 has become the more obvious choice if you aren't desperate for bluetooth connectivity.


----------



## lpd2

Just noticed the user guide says bitrate indicated by RGB light at the volume knob. Great, but I wish it would indicate CD quality (1411kbps) independently. Plenty of good reasons to want reassurance. One specifically, my lossless files are on my streaming app and strange things happen to my lossless files including missing tracks and artwork. My fault for using a low-fidelity based streaming app for Hi-Fi files. Anyway it makes me wonder if the lossless files are corrupted in some way and an indicator for the most common HiFi enthusiast media would be great. Fiio always innovating and listening and Q3 is great in its permanent home (my Focal Elegia headphone case). Firmware update??


----------



## FiiO

Thanks for the feedback. We could report this feedback to the product manger and consider in the later product.

Best regards


----------



## lpd2 (Nov 14, 2021)

pjones5 said:


> Sold my Q3 a few months back. This forum had me missing it so I purchased another one!
> It is a really great portable DAC/amp - love the clean THX sound and has reasonable power (the iFi Hip DAC has more though). With the BTR5's price climbing to $200 (I think I got mine for $120...?), I feel like the Q3 has become the more obvious choice if you aren't desperate for bluetooth connectivity.


Yeah its a really obvious choice for on-the-go especially at $150. Pretty much solves all my problems in that I don't want to sacrifice fidelity just to leave my desk, but can't see myself spending a ton for that convenience either. My desk setup is Asgard 3/ Beyer T1.2, and this Elegia/ Q3 combination is as pleasing to my ears, with a bit more separation on the Beyers - I will likely get a short (5ft or so) aftermarket pentaconn cable for the Elegia, rather than a longer XLR cable to go with my backordered Monolith THX 887 which might end up replacing the Asgard as my main. Had ordered some meze cables terminated in 4.4 but the build quality was a lot lower than some boutique cables at similar length/cost.


----------



## Pelilin

Guys i want to ask i just purchased Q3 for my IEM . I plug it into iphone 13 pro max and use the 2.5mm balance port. Why it has such loud white noise? Is it just me or my IEM is too sensitive? Any fix?


----------



## H T T

Pelilin said:


> Guys i want to ask i just purchased Q3 for my IEM . I plug it into iphone 13 pro max and use the 2.5mm balance port. Why it has such loud white noise? Is it just me or my IEM is too sensitive? Any fix?



I don’t have that issue. What IEM are you using?


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Pelilin said:


> Guys i want to ask i just purchased Q3 for my IEM . I plug it into iphone 13 pro max and use the 2.5mm balance port. Why it has such loud white noise? Is it just me or my IEM is too sensitive? Any fix?


Q3 suffers from EMI interference, maybe you are referring to this kind of interference?

.


----------



## FiiO

Pelilin said:


> Guys i want to ask i just purchased Q3 for my IEM . I plug it into iphone 13 pro max and use the 2.5mm balance port. Why it has such loud white noise? Is it just me or my IEM is too sensitive? Any fix?


And please check whether your headphone is using this balanced definition in 2.5mm plug:




If you use the 3.5mm to 2.5mm converter for converting the 3.5mm standard plug to balanced plug, there would be distortion.

Best regards


----------



## Pelilin (Dec 17, 2021)

v16 divinity. Recently bought this because of the form factor and AKM chipset. There is constant static noise. I also have question with using iphone 13 pro max why sometimes the iphone give notification like “this device is not supported” i end up need to restart my phone So i can use it again.


----------



## FiiO

Pelilin said:


> v16 divinity. Recently bought this because of the form factor and AKM chipset. There is constant static noise. I also have question with using iphone 13 pro max why sometimes the iphone give notification like “this device is not supported” i end up need to restart my phone So i can use it again.


Please try to turn off the charge option in the Q3 and keep it not that close to the antenna of the iPhone to see whether it helps？

Best regards


----------



## Pelilin

FiiO said:


> Please try to turn off the charge option in the Q3 and keep it not that close to the antenna of the iPhone to see whether it helps？
> 
> Best regards


Yep i have tried many things. I think it is just v16 is very very sensitive IEM according to the specification. It need very low noise DAC to not have noise appearing in the sound.


----------



## Gippal

Hello! Got mine Q3 for a new year with Sundara. But i have a problem - when I play music and turn up the volume, I hear soft clicks (especially noticeable in the quiet moments of the track). I listen hi-res from music from Apple in a balanced connection. Someone has encountered a similar or is this normal?


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Gippal said:


> Hello! Got mine Q3 for a new year with Sundara. But i have a problem - when I play music and turn up the volume, I hear soft clicks (especially noticeable in the quiet moments of the track). I listen hi-res from music from Apple in a balanced connection. Someone has encountered a similar or is this normal?


Yes this is normal if you are using it with a smartphone, the Q3 is very prone to interference.


----------



## Gippal

Guy Fawkes said:


> Yes this is normal if you are using it with a smartphone, the Q3 is very prone to interference.


Yes, i use my Q3 with Samsung galaxy s21.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Gippal said:


> Yes, i use my Q3 with Samsung galaxy s21.


To not hear them, the only solution is to activate the aero mode, unfortunately FiiO did not do a good job with the interference shielding


----------



## Gippal

Guy Fawkes said:


> To not hear them, the only solution is to activate the aero mode, unfortunately FiiO did not do a good job with the interference shielding


In general, this does not interfere with listening to music, I thought that the potentiometer was damaged. But if it's okay, then i can live with it.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Gippal said:


> In general, this does not interfere with listening to music, I thought that the potentiometer was damaged. But if it's okay, then i can live with it.


During playback, the interference is usually interrupted and then resumes at the end of the song.


----------



## Gippal

Guy Fawkes said:


> During playback, the interference is usually interrupted and then resumes at the end of the song.


In my case, the clicks are heard during the turn volume knob i mean.


----------



## Gippal

Guy Fawkes said:


> During playback, the interference is usually interrupted and then resumes at the end of the song.


But i hear soft and quiet clicks only when i volume up and down (turn the knob) when the song plays.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Gippal said:


> But i hear soft and quiet clicks only when i volume up and down (turn the knob) when the song plays.


I understand, in this case I tell you that I do not find your problem, maybe yours could be a defective unit


----------



## Guy Fawkes

@FiiO can you make Q3 be controlled by FiiO Control app?


----------



## FiiO

Guy Fawkes said:


> @FiiO can you make Q3 be controlled by FiiO Control app?


Dear friend,

Sorry no. But we will report to the product manger and assess about that in our new DAC product.

Best regards


----------



## Gippal (Jan 15, 2022)

Ok, another bug.  When listening to music, the sound disappears after 10-15 minutes.  Turning the dac off and on helps.  Samsung s21 smartphone. What could be the problem?


----------



## gto88

Gippal said:


> Ok, another bug.  When listening to music, the sound disappears after 10-15 minutes.  Turning the dac off and on helps.  Samsung s21 smartphone. What could be the problem?


Battery juice is about to dry out?


----------



## Gippal

gto88 said:


> Battery juice is about to dry out?


No, battery is full.


----------



## ronfifer

Does this output an HRTF-embedded stereo signal to connected stereo headphones, while the source is playing a 5.1 signal? Just like dolby atmos for headphones app does on PC?


----------



## raif71

ronfifer said:


> Does this output an HRTF-embedded stereo signal to connected stereo headphones, while the source is playing a 5.1 signal? Just like dolby atmos for headphones app does on PC?


I don't think so. It doesn't have the necessary codecs to support 5.1 flacs or for dolby but I'm happy to be wrong if pointed otherwise.


----------



## ronfifer

it turns out bluetooth can't receive 5.1 signal to begin with. So answer should be no.


----------



## gto88

@FiiO  , I just notice, the windows usb driver show the max resolution is 24bits
Q3 is a 768khz/32bit DAC, why is the driver only support 24bit?
I am using 5.22 version.


----------



## FiiO (Jan 21, 2022)

gto88 said:


> @FiiO  , I just notice, the windows usb driver show the max resolution is 24bits
> Q3 is a 768khz/32bit DAC, why is the driver only support 24bit?
> I am using 5.22 version.


Please check the current firmware version of your Q3 using the attached tool:




What's the firmware version of your Q3?

Best regards


----------



## gto88 (Jan 21, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Please check the current firmware version of your Q3 using the attached tool:
> 
> What's the firmware version of your Q3?
> 
> Best regards


i will check tomorrow, thanks.
ps, I don’t see firmware to download on fIIo web.  Is it missed?


----------



## gto88

FiiO said:


> Please check the current firmware version of your Q3 using the attached tool:
> 
> What's the firmware version of your Q3?
> 
> Best regards


Mine is vF.05
where do I get the latest one?


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> Mine is vF.05
> where do I get the latest one?


Dear friend,

I have PM you the suitable firmware. You could update it and the 32bit for Q3 will show!

Best regards


----------



## Crimson2634

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I have PM you the suitable firmware. You could update it and the 32bit for Q3 will show!
> 
> Best regards


Could you send it to me too? Mine is also at vF.05.


----------



## gto88

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I have PM you the suitable firmware. You could update it and the 32bit for Q3 will show!
> 
> Best regards


After updating it, now I am seeing "2 channels/32bit" on driver info window.


----------



## FiiO

Crimson2634 said:


> Could you send it to me too? Mine is also at vF.05.


Yes, I have send the firmware file to you via PM. You could update it if the firmware of your Q3 is f.05.

Best regards


----------



## cmscy

FiiO said:


> Please check the current firmware version of your Q3 using the attached tool:
> 
> What's the firmware version of your Q3?
> 
> Best regards


What is the latest firmware? i see in the picture that you have vF.17
I see from the firmware update tool that I have vF.06 but I see no new version in the site, also on windows 11 i noticed that i have to turn the volume knob really high, is it due to the firmware version i am?


----------



## FiiO

cmscy said:


> What is the latest firmware? i see in the picture that you have vF.17
> I see from the firmware update tool that I have vF.06 but I see no new version in the site, also on windows 11 i noticed that i have to turn the volume knob really high, is it due to the firmware version i am?


Dear friend, 

Different batch may have different firmware version but the function of the Q3 did not change so please don't worry. Which output mode are you using in the Win 11? You could try to adjust the volume via both the computer and the Q3 to check. And if your headphone is having high impedance, you could switch the gain to high level.

Best regards


----------



## cmscy

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Different batch may have different firmware version but the function of the Q3 did not change so please don't worry. Which output mode are you using in the Win 11? You could try to adjust the volume via both the computer and the Q3 to check. And if your headphone is having high impedance, you could switch the gain to high level.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks for the clarification, I was used on the knob of the Q1 MkII, turns out that this one has more room and it feels that I turn it more but it's the same volume that I was used to, at the beginning I thought I was going crazy, then I try it on max volume and as an amp only and it's ok, I'm actually impressed that the balanced 2.5mm and the 3.5 unbalanced sound almost the same power-wise, it's a nice change than what I was used to


----------



## pacmanbr

@FiiO I'm using the Q3 as a desktop DAC/amp with my PC. In order to save the battery life, I'm leaving the charge switch ON. Is this correct?


----------



## FiiO

pacmanbr said:


> @FiiO I'm using the Q3 as a desktop DAC/amp with my PC. In order to save the battery life, I'm leaving the charge switch ON. Is this correct?


Dear friend,
*When the Q3 is not in the low-power state (the charge switch is turned to ON), the Q3 will be charged once connected to a USB device. But if the charge switch is turned to OFF, it will not be charged.
*When the Q3 is in the low-power shutdown state, it will be charged once connected to a USB device regardless of the charge switch setting until the battery is fully charged.
Notes:
1. When connecting to a mobile device, it is suggested to set the charge switch to OFF in order to save the power of the mobile phone.
2. iPhone and Sony WM-port devices will not charge the Q3 regardless of the charge switch setting.
3. When the charge switch is OFF, the Q3 will not only stop charging the battery, but also not consume the current on the USB device. (That is, when the Q3 is connected to a mobile phone for decoding, it will not consume the power of the phone.)

When connecting to the PC, charge switch on/off will not damage the battery.
When using as a DAC for computer, the device would not discharge and use the power supply from USB port. Meanwhile the computer will charge the device. 
While the device is charging
Because the computer USB port has limited current capacity, the battery is given priority for part of the charging current while the rest powers the device directly.  But if the current draw by the device is high, the battery participates in powering the device as well.  Hence, both the battery and the USB port take part in powering the device while the device is charging.
2. After the battery is full
Because there is no need to charge the battery anymore, the USB port would power the device directly.  The battery would neither be charged nor discharged.
In summary of the above, the powering scheme of the device ensures that the battery may be fully charged while at the same time guaranteeing proper function of the device.  Finally, the battery will be at rest after it is fully charged, thus guaranteeing extended battery life.

Best regards


----------



## gto88

That is quite a design consideration of battery.


----------



## lsflp

Hello my dear friend, its possible get the latest firmware version?


----------



## FiiO

Dear friend,

If you did not meet the 32bit display problem, you do not need to update the firmware in order to avoid wrong operation during the updating. And we haven't added any new features for Q3 in different firmware actually.

Best regards


----------



## lsflp

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you did not meet the 32bit display problem, you do not need to update the firmware in order to avoid wrong operation during the updating. And we haven't added any new features for Q3 in different firmware actually.
> 
> Best regards


Yes, my device only show 24bit


----------



## FiiO

lsflp said:


> Yes, my device only show 24bit


I have PM you the link of the firmware. 

Best regards


----------



## eelpout

hi. my Q3 is at v.06, could I please have the latest firmware as well? Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

eelpout said:


> hi. my Q3 is at v.06, could I please have the latest firmware as well? Thanks!


Dear friend,

The F.06 is the suitable and latest version for your Q3. You don't need to update the firmware.

Best regards


----------



## georgefhaley

gto88 said:


> After updating it, now I am seeing "2 channels/32bit" on driver info window.





FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I have PM you the suitable firmware. You could update it and the 32bit for Q3 will show!
> 
> Best regards


I too would like a firmware update for my q3, as I am only able to see 24bit


----------



## FiiO

georgefhaley said:


> I too would like a firmware update for my q3, as I am only able to see 24bit


PM sent. You could try.

Best regards


----------



## defaultsam

Mine is vF.05
where do I get the latest one?


----------



## Zeeya (Mar 30, 2022)

@FiiO Please send me firmware file, my firmware version is *vF.05* and output format as *2ch 24bits*


----------



## FiiO

Zeeya said:


> @FiiO Please send me firmware file, my firmware version is *vF.05* and output format as *2ch 24bits*


PM sent.


----------



## astroid

Got my Q3 and have it stacked with my m9. Wasn't sure if the DAC in Q3 would be better than dual 4490 in M9 and I really like the warmth of the M9 but Q3 is clearer sounding and still warm!
Loving it.


----------



## FiiO

astroid said:


> Got my Q3 and have it stacked with my m9. Wasn't sure if the DAC in Q3 would be better than dual 4490 in M9 and I really like the warmth of the M9 but Q3 is clearer sounding and still warm!
> Loving it.


Thanks for the kind feedback!
Glad to hear about that.

Best regards


----------



## AlexCBSN

Zeeya said:


> @FiiO Please send me firmware file, my firmware version is *vF.05* and output format as *2ch 24bits*


@FiiO  same here guys. How should I proceed? Need the fw update


----------



## FiiO

AlexCBSN said:


> @FiiO  same here guys. How should I proceed? Need the fw update


Dear friend,

We have sent the firmware to you via PM. Please have a check. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Distinguished FiiO users,

In order to better know the usage scenarios and further improve our products, we are making a questionnaire about Portable DAC/Amps and would like to invite you to participate in it. Thank you so much for your time and support.

Link: https://forms.gle/MszZKV8fKDLdeQ2C9


----------



## Everbruz

Im showing 24 bit as well. Can I get an update link?


----------



## FiiO

Everbruz said:


> Im showing 24 bit as well. Can I get an update link?


Dear friend,

I have PM you the firmware file, you could have a check. 

Best regards


----------



## thorswrath91

Crimson2634 said:


> Could you send it to me too? Mine is also at vF.05.


Hi could you send this to me as well? Mine is at F.06


----------



## FiiO

thorswrath91 said:


> Hi could you send this to me as well? Mine is at F.06


Dear friend,

What's the problem with your Q3? In F.06, the 32bit option could show correctly.

Best regards


----------



## thorswrath91

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> What's the problem with your Q3? In F.06, the 32bit option could show correctly.
> 
> Best regards


Apologies it was a typo. I meant F.05. It shows only 24bit option on Windows.


----------



## FiiO

thorswrath91 said:


> Apologies it was a typo. I meant F.05. It shows only 24bit option on Windows.


Dear friend,

I have PM you the firmware file, please have a check now.

Best regards


----------



## oxtrich

My fiio q3 work flawlessly on android and windows. But when i try to use it with my iphone (tidal,apple music,youtube) the sound came out for only 5 seconds then dead silent. My firmware is vF.06.


----------



## FiiO

oxtrich said:


> My fiio q3 work flawlessly on android and windows. But when i try to use it with my iphone (tidal,apple music,youtube) the sound came out for only 5 seconds then dead silent. My firmware is vF.06.


Dear oxtrich,

Please try to reset the Q3 and check again: Long press the GAIN button for 15 seconds until the RGB light (at the volume knob) goes out for 0.5s. The reset is completed.
And did you turn the charge switch to off for the Q3? 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Q3 MQA is now available in our Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804247129713.html


----------



## overcom3

FiiO said:


> Q3 MQA is now available in our Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804247129713.html


can i use it with PC without charging the battery? like desktop mode


----------



## FiiO

overcom3 said:


> can i use it with PC without charging the battery? like desktop mode


Dear overcom3,

Yes, the Q3 MQA has a charge switch. You could turn the charge switch to off when connecting to PC.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*From the R&D engineer:*
DAC and headphone amplifiers used to be the leading products in the FiiO line. At the peak period, there were 2 complete product lines. However, we did not release any new ones because of influences from portable music players, USB audio adapters and Bluetooth DAC/Amps. And due to chip shortage, old models, including the Q1MKII, Q3 and Q5s, are all out of production currently.
The Q3 MQA coming this time is literally not a new product, but only a product with small changes due to chip shortage. It is for meeting the needs of users, providing them with another option other than music players and USB dongles.

*A new start with classics, here are the main characteristics of the Q3 MQA:
 1. Potent decoding capacity, all-new XMOS XU316*
The chip shortage caused supply shortage of products. Therefore, the Q3 MQA edition applies the all-new highly-processed XMOS XU316, which is also XMOS' strategic chip to enter the AI market. Including 16 cores, it is accurately calculated yet with lower power consumption.






*2. MQA support for high-quality sound*
With the help of the strong XMOS XU316, the MQA function is added. When using the Q3 MQA with a music app that supports MQA, we can totally dive into a master-quality music experience.






*3. Higher performance, lower power consumption*
Knowing that the production of the AK4462 will not be resumed, our R&D team decided to use the similar AK4552 after doing corresponding research and assessments. Our engineers worked hard on improving the audio performance and indicators to the same level as the previous model. The distortion performance is even more stable among all frequencies and the headphone amp power output has been improved by 10%.






*4. Upgrade using experience, all-new strapping kit*
The all-new strapping kit designed to bundle together the Q3 MQA Edition to your phone greatly improves upon the experience from before. The high-transparency straps no longer block the display of your phone. Meanwhile, there are innovative X-shaped straps included, which can expose more display of the phone and further increase the operating area. 











*Keep features of the Q3 MQA include:*
--All-new XMOS XU316 chip
--Efficient AK4452 DAC
--THX AAA-28x2 amps
--Fully supports MQA decoding
--Dual power supply design
--All-new strapping kit
--ADC volume adjustment
--RGB indicator
--Two gain levels
--BASS boost
--2.5/3.5/4.4mm outputs

*The Q3 MQA Edition is available on our AliExpress Official Store. Click the link below to take it home right away. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004433444465.html

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## raif71

FiiO said:


> *From the R&D engineer:*
> DAC and headphone amplifiers used to be the leading products in the FiiO line. At the peak period, there were 2 complete product lines. However, we did not release any new ones because of influences from portable music players, USB audio adapters and Bluetooth DAC/Amps. And due to chip shortage, old models, including the Q1MKII, Q3 and Q5s, are all out of production currently.
> The Q3 MQA coming this time is literally not a new product, but only a product with small changes due to chip shortage. It is for meeting the needs of users, providing them with another option other than music players and USB dongles.
> 
> ...


I like the new straps


----------



## FiiO

raif71 said:


> I like the new straps


Dear raif71,

Thanks for the kind feedback. Now we have reported to the manager to consider selling the strapping kit separately.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO




----------



## eirikz

FiiO said:


> Please check the current firmware version of your Q3 using the attached tool:
> 
> What's the firmware version of your Q3?
> 
> Best regards



Hi my firmware is also F.05, can you please send me a newer firmware?


----------



## FiiO

eirikz said:


> Hi my firmware is also F.05, can you please send me a newer firmware?


PM sent.


----------



## galexandr

Hi my firmware is also F.05, can you please send me a newer firmware?


----------



## whitedragem

FiiO said:


> Distinguished FiiO users,
> 
> In order to better know the usage scenarios and further improve our products, we are making a questionnaire about Portable DAC/Amps and would like to invite you to participate in it. Thank you so much for your time and support.
> 
> Link: https://forms.gle/MszZKV8fKDLdeQ2C9


Dang nabbit (non rude ‘swear word’)

That survey will generate a lot of false information…
Under the headings ‘weaknesses’ (and possibly the ‘strengths’ questions too); a “none”/“none of the above” option should also be included.
Users will be hesitant to say “I don’t know”/”I have no opinion about this”, especially those coming from here at Head-fi,.. and an option to state ‘no perceived weaknesses‘/‘none of the above options’ would allow your results to be more meaningful.

As an example I had to answer a few questions listing problems I don’t really consider problems etc..
some poor lab guys (/marketing/designers) will be looking at the results and no doubt engineering efforts will be altered to fictitious/fallacy comments..

Please add an option for a few of the responses to indicate ‘none of the above’ (perhaps giving a text field at 100 characters or less to indicate what MIGHT BE a requirement- although I gather this then means users may focus _less_ on the limited options /‘focused’ attempt that you have presently created)


----------



## Gotenokaru

Is Fiio Q3 compatible with PS5? How can i get it to work?


----------



## Gotenokaru

Hello, I have a Q3 MQA version and my firmware is v1.02. It doesn't work with PS5 in UAC1.0 mode. Is there a new firmware? Can i get this device to work with PS5?


----------



## FiiO

Gotenokaru said:


> Hello, I have a Q3 MQA version and my firmware is v1.02. It doesn't work with PS5 in UAC1.0 mode. Is there a new firmware? Can i get this device to work with PS5?


Dear friend,

There is not new firmware for the Q3 MQA currently. We will report your feedback to the engineer for assessing.

Best regards


----------



## Gotenokaru

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> There is not new firmware for the Q3 MQA currently. We will report your feedback to the engineer for assessing.
> 
> Best regards


Hi, I’m not sure if I get enter UAC1.0 mode either. I hold the gain button for a few seconds but there is no indication that it is in UAC1.0 mode. Quick Start Guide doesn’t specify how long i should press the button. I tried holding the gain button while connected to PC then plugged the Q3 to Ps5 a couple times, also tried holding the gain button while connected to PS5 in all USB A slots but had no luck.


----------



## aurelian22

Hi
Just came on this forum.
I see that my Q3 MQA's firmware is v1.02
So it's the last one?
Thank you


----------



## oxfrombws

FiiO said:


> Please check the current firmware version of your Q3 using the attached tool:
> 
> What's the firmware version of your Q3?
> 
> Best regards


Hi, 
  My Q3 shows current firmware version as v1.05, my device only show 24bit in Windows 10.

Regards


----------



## FiiO

aurelian22 said:


> Hi
> Just came on this forum.
> I see that my Q3 MQA's firmware is v1.02
> So it's the last one?
> Thank you


Dear friend,

I checked and found that it is the latest version in my hand as well.

Best regards


----------



## chilibili

What’s the latest firmware for the q3 xma?


----------



## FiiO

chilibili said:


> What’s the latest firmware for the q3 xma?


Dear friend,

There is no new firmware for the Q3 MQA.

Best regards


----------



## wuifi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> There is no new firmware for the Q3 MQA.
> 
> Best regards


Dear friends at FiiO,
I am using FiiO Q3 with firmware vF.05. As I am reading above, there is a newer version available. Could you please make the actual version available (PM)?
Thank you in advance.
wuifi


----------



## FiiO

wuifi said:


> Dear friends at FiiO,
> I am using FiiO Q3 with firmware vF.05. As I am reading above, there is a newer version available. Could you please make the actual version available (PM)?
> Thank you in advance.
> wuifi


Dear friend,

Yes, I have send the newer firmware file for you via PM.

Best regards


----------



## wuifi

Thank you!


----------



## FiiO

wuifi said:


> Thank you!


Dear friend,

You are welcome! Hope you could enjoy the Q3. 

Best regards


----------



## Guy Fawkes

FiiO said:


> Now we have two new OTG cable in stock! ​
> FiiO LT-LT3 Type-C to Lightning OTG Cable for iOS Connect BTR5 BTR3K Q3 Q5S-TC K9Pro(20CM):​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003461497342.html
> 
> 
> ...


@FiiO @FiiO Willson 

What is the exact length of the cable without the connectors?


----------



## FiiO

Guy Fawkes said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson
> 
> What is the exact length of the cable without the connectors?


Dear friend,

About 16cm.

Best regards


----------



## olehmann92

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, I have send the newer firmware file for you via PM.
> 
> Best regards


Dear friends at FiiO,
I am using FiiO Q3 with firmware vF.06. As I am reading above, there is a newer version available. Could you please make the actual version available (PM)?
Thank you in advance.
Olivier (from France)


----------



## FiiO

olehmann92 said:


> Dear friends at FiiO,
> I am using FiiO Q3 with firmware vF.06. As I am reading above, there is a newer version available. Could you please make the actual version available (PM)?
> Thank you in advance.
> Olivier (from France)


Dear friend,

The users using F.05 firmware will need to update the firmware to F.06 in the Q3 if they would like to select the 32bit channel output.
But if you are using F.06 firmware, you don't need to update the firmware.

Best regard


----------



## tilata

FiiO said:


> Please check the current firmware version of your Q3 using the attached tool:
> 
> What's the firmware version of your Q3?
> 
> Best regards


Hi,
My Fiio Q3 MQA has a v1.02 firmware. Can you please send me the link for the newest firmware.
Thank you.


----------



## FiiO

tilata said:


> Hi,
> My Fiio Q3 MQA has a v1.02 firmware. Can you please send me the link for the newest firmware.
> Thank you.


Dear friend,

There is no other firmware for Q3 MQA.

Best regards


----------



## fruiti3

Hi,

My firmware is currently vF.05. Please provide firmware update.

Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

fruiti3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My firmware is currently vF.05. Please provide firmware update.
> 
> Thanks!


Dear friend,

PM sent.

Best regards


----------



## originalsnuffy

Can the Q3 MQA drive two headphones simultaneously?   I would like to share listening with my wife on an airplane.  She would use a single ended output and I would use either a 2.5 or 4.4 output


----------



## FiiO

originalsnuffy said:


> Can the Q3 MQA drive two headphones simultaneously?   I would like to share listening with my wife on an airplane.  She would use a single ended output and I would use either a 2.5 or 4.4 output


Dear friend,

I tested that the 3.5mm and 4.4mm headphone ports could not output at the same time.

Best regards


----------



## originalsnuffy (Dec 19, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I tested that the 3.5mm and 4.4mm headphone ports could not output at the same time.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you for taking the time to test this unit out.

I am very surprised how little attention this unit receives on the thread reviewing USB phone dongles.   The THX version of this has a nice chip to reduce phone noise and works well.   It took me a bit to figure how to get this unit to work with my iphone, but once I did it is very simple to use.   The only issue is that sometimes I need to connect and reconnect the unit once or twice before it works but it always eventually will work.  I use a third party OTG lightning cable as I needed a longer cable run and it works well.

I really enjoy that this unit has the AKM sound.   I don't have any experience with R2R which is all the rage here, but AKM sounds silky smooth to me.   I have some good ESS units but many sound a bit trebly while this unit sounds "just right".  

I wonder what iphone apps people are using for SACD ISO files?  I have been using the HiBy iphone app.   It took me a bit to get that app to work the way I want, and the fix was to name my folders in the order I want them played.   So a folder like 10 - Weather Report would play before 15 - Dave Brubeck.   Then in the folder list I can play folder 10, which appears at the bottom of the list (non intuitive), and then goes on to folder 15.

I started this hobby with a portable FIIO DAC/AMP, then the X3 and then the X3II.  Since then I haven't owned many FIIO units but now I am back.

I am looking forward to seeing AKM chips come back to your regular DAP line.   Some version of the M11 with AKM would be great; hopefully you can include some capabilities of the Q3 like iphone native capabilities in DAC mode.   And throwing in 2.5 and 4.4 jacks would be amazing.  And an analog volume knob like the Q3.  I really like the idea of DAP units that include Android so I can download from Amazon.   So many units that offer this capability have very slow performance and don't support Android audio which I think are crucial features.

I also admire that the owner of FIIO monitors these threads himself from time to time.    The only other company that I know of where this occurs is iBasso.  A very classy thing to do.


----------



## Lifter59

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I tested that the 3.5mm and 4.4mm headphone ports could not output at the same time.
> 
> Best regards


you could always split the 3.5mm output


----------



## FiiO

originalsnuffy said:


> Thank you for taking the time to test this unit out.
> 
> I am very surprised how little attention this unit receives on the thread reviewing USB phone dongles.   The THX version of this has a nice chip to reduce phone noise and works well.   It took me a bit to figure how to get this unit to work with my iphone, but once I did it is very simple to use.   The only issue is that sometimes I need to connect and reconnect the unit once or twice before it works but it always eventually will work.  I use a third party OTG lightning cable as I needed a longer cable run and it works well.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

According to the feedback from other users, they use FiiO Music app, UAPP for playing DSD.

Best regards


----------



## originalsnuffy (Dec 22, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> According to the feedback from other users, they use FiiO Music app, UAPP for playing DSD.
> 
> Best regards


To my knowledge, UAPP is only for Android.   I took a look in the iphone app store and didn't see it.   I do own it for Android, but right now I have no Android DAP devices.

All my Android DAP units were terribly slow and introduced various audible glitches from time to time.  I had been using Android DAP units to download files for offline playback, and I tended to have a fairly large library (400GB or more).  That is why for now I use my iphone for Amazon Audio with the Q3.  That is far more responsive than my other devices were. 

All of my cars no longer offer auxiliary inputs, which had been a key reason for me to have DAP units instead of using iphones with a dongle.   The cars accept Airplay and one of the two also has Android Audio.

I did not realize that the FIIO app has DOP for DSD playback.   I downloaded it and experimented a bit.   It does not seem that the Apple Files IOS app recognizes this app. That matters as I had planned to transfer file folders from another music app into this app.  That cannot be accomplished if the Files app does not see the FIIO app.  Unless there is a workaround of course.  I know the FIIO app can look at the itunes folder.  Can it be directed to look at any other folders for native playback?   Yes, I do see the UPNP but that is not useful when away from home.

I do appreciate that you are providing helpful suggestions and are monitoring this thread.


----------



## sebaz

FiiO said:


> Compared with the last generation,the Q3 comes with an extra 4.4mm balanced output. 3 mainstream headphone outputs, 4.4mm2.5mm/3.5mm/4.4mm jacks, allow you to connect all kinds of headphones. So you don't have to sacrifice compatibility with single-ended headphones while having fun with the balanced output!


I was wondering why is Fiio putting so much emphasis on balanced headphones in detriment of regular 3.5mm ones? Everybody has tons of headphones with 3.5mm connectors going back decades. I have at least 5 purchased in the last decade, but only one set of balanced headphones, and ownership of that one is still in doubt because it sounds great except for bass, so I'll probably send it back to uncle Jeff and try others. 

Now, this only pair of balanced headphones I have, the Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7bBK, has two sets of cables, one for balanced and another for unbalanced. So listening to the same list of songs in Apple Music in at least CD quality but many in Hi-res lossless, even up to 192 Khz, I couldn't tell the difference between balanced and unbalanced. I know what unbalanced is supposed to do, but listening to many kinds of music, from Michael Giacchino to The Beatles, these headphones connected to the Fiio K7, I just couldn't tell the difference, and I'm not a casual listener, I'm an audiophile, albeit one without the deep pockets to afford the gear that is thousands of dollars, but I know how to squeeze the best out of the gear I have.

But the Q3 MQA has only one 3.5mm output, which also seems to serve as an analog input, and then two balanced outputs. That's something I would expect from a really expensive niche market amp, not a $130 one. Most people don't even have one set of balanced headphones, much less two. It's a very small market, while the market for people with a collection of headphones going back decades and wanting a better sound quality is far far larger.

And a lot of those people have different music listening situations, at times being connecting it to the phone or computer via USB, but other times they just need a simple 3.5mm input to connect to another portable player, even an old cassette walkman or discman. And with the Fiio Q3, if you want to do that, then you're forced to use balanced headphones. To me that doesn't make any sense. What would make sense would be to have the same set of inputs and outputs the Q1 Mark II had, one 3.5mm input, one 3.5mm output, and one balanced output.

But the Q1 Mark II is discontinued, and if you want to get a new one, you have to pay it like 4 times what it should be. And so are a lot of the other Fiio amps that can take a 3.5mm input from another player, like the A series, of which you can only get the A1 on Amazon, the other two are grossly overpriced. Every single Fiio amp I checked out that has a 3.5mm input is pretty much a goner.

Now, if you tell me that at least you include some kind of adapter to connect 3.5mm headphones to the 4.4mm jack, maybe, but as far as I've read, that is a big no-no, since it can damage the amp circuits, even though those adapters are being sold. So two balanced outputs and one unbalanced input/output seems absurd to me. What the Q1 Mark II had made sense, this doesn't.

I'm all for having a balanced output, but I'm not going to throw away all my older headphones and start buying balanced ones at a premium because they're balanced. Fiio should get a better grasp of the market before jumping head first into the balanced fad. I ordered the Q3 MQA, which I received today, and I'll probably return it without even opening it because of all this. Sure, it was an impulse purchase, but if it had one 3.5mm input, one 3.5mm output, and one balanced output, I would definitely keep it.


----------



## FiiO

sebaz said:


> I was wondering why is Fiio putting so much emphasis on balanced headphones in detriment of regular 3.5mm ones? Everybody has tons of headphones with 3.5mm connectors going back decades. I have at least 5 purchased in the last decade, but only one set of balanced headphones, and ownership of that one is still in doubt because it sounds great except for bass, so I'll probably send it back to uncle Jeff and try others.
> 
> Now, this only pair of balanced headphones I have, the Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7bBK, has two sets of cables, one for balanced and another for unbalanced. So listening to the same list of songs in Apple Music in at least CD quality but many in Hi-res lossless, even up to 192 Khz, I couldn't tell the difference between balanced and unbalanced. I know what unbalanced is supposed to do, but listening to many kinds of music, from Michael Giacchino to The Beatles, these headphones connected to the Fiio K7, I just couldn't tell the difference, and I'm not a casual listener, I'm an audiophile, albeit one without the deep pockets to afford the gear that is thousands of dollars, but I know how to squeeze the best out of the gear I have.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback. We made some questionaires and found that more and more users are using 4.4mm headphone output mode and USB DAC input mode now. Besides, balanced output has higher output power , larger channel separation, stronger stereo sense generally. 
But we will still try to report your feedback to the product manager for reference.

Best regards


----------



## sebaz

FiiO said:


> We made some questionaires and found that more and more users are using 4.4mm headphone output mode and USB DAC input mode now. Besides, balanced output has higher output power , larger channel separation, stronger stereo sense generally.


Sure, but then why not put one 4.4mm for users of balanced headphones, which can easily order or you can include a 4.4mm to 2.5mm balanced adapter, and then use the space that you have for the 2.5mm balanced for a 3.5mm unbalanced, covering what is most likely 99% of headphones owners in the world. Then you give everyone what they need. If they have balanced headphones, they can use the 4.4mm output, and let's be honest, balanced headphones are a niche market for people with money, who most likely will not buy expensive headphones with an itty bitty flimsy 2.5mm plug. And then you don't push away people who have tons of 3.5mm headphones collected over decades, even some very expensive ones, and need something easy like a way to connect their older portable player with a 3.5mm headphone output to an amp for better sound.

Also a lost opportunity, is to have an amp so sophisticated in that even decodes MQA audio, a really really niche market for now, and probably one of those that will fall into oblivion sooner than later, and connects to the phone via USB, but doesn't have a phone app to EQ anything, only a bass switch. The best recorded album will sound flat without a proper 10 band EQ to adjust to each user's taste. And the Apple Music app only has like 15 presets that can't be changed in any way, and for which you need to go into the settings. 

Meanwhile, the Qudelix-5K is about the same price, I think cheaper, and has an app with a proper EQ. Seems like a wasted opportunity to me.


----------



## Sigur Ros (Dec 31, 2022)

Is there a working firmware check tool ?


----------



## FiiO

Sigur Ros said:


> Is there a working firmware check tool ?


Dear friend,

Seems yes. Please check whether you have installed the FiiO USB DAC driver first? (Download link: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17)

Best regards


----------



## Ieonasj

hello,my firmware shows v 1.02 .it is latest. no new firmware? i read it is v 1.05


----------



## Ieonasj

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Seems yes. Please check whether you have installed the FiiO USB DAC driver first? (Download link: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17)
> 
> Best regards


hello,my firmware shows v 1.02 .it is latest. no new firmware? i read is newer  v 1.05


----------

